# Triple Play [IC]



## Psion (Jun 19, 2007)

[sblock=All]
As is standard for Living Spycraft missions, the characters are agents employed by UNITAS, the United Nations International Tactical Advisory Service. This organization is jointly sponsored and supported by nations from across the globe, though it operates in secret to prevent unwanted scrutiny and maintain a necessary degree of autonomy.

The characters are called in on a mission on short notice. After being piled into planes -- or other modes of transport -- and a short transit, the agents find themselves in Washington DC, where they are told they will be briefed...

_The part of Firefox will be played by Sarah Wayne Callies_
[/sblock]

_Thursday, December 12th
Washington D.C.

A light dusting of snow was visible on the ground as your plane headed into Reagan International Airport. UNITAS (United Nations International Tactical Advisory Service) had pulled your team into D.C. to serve in an unusual capacity. Stepping off the Company Learjet, you were immediately met by your handler, who introduced herself as Firefox. With the most perfunctory of greetings, she waved you all into the rear of a black limousine.

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/sarah-wayne-callies.jpg[/imager]Once the car is in motion, heading northwest into Maryland, she begins to brief you on the situation while passing out manila envelopes.

“We’re playing catch-up on this one, people. Something got classified as low priority when it shouldn’t have.

“As of right now, you have a new working alias. Consider yourselves members of the United States Secret Service. You have ID and some appropriate background information in the envelopes. These aliases are only good for cursory inspections, but they should pass you off for the next meeting we’re heading to.

“Your immediate assignment will be an escort mission. A discreet one. You’re being assigned as covert security for William Sullivan, Chair of the Senate Intelligence Committee. We’re en route to meet him and his twin daughters — Katherine and Cassandra right now.

“Yes, normally UNITAS wouldn’t concern ourselves with something so mundane, but we’ve been pulling Sullivan’s strings for some of our long term projects. We need him as an asset… at least until the next election. Then he’s going to be involved with a terrible money laundering scandal.”

Firefox smiles thinly. “Of course it’s more complicated than that.”

“Approximately two weeks ago on December 1st, William Sullivan received a death threat from the Shahada terrorist group on the windshield of his personal car. He was at an unscheduled stop, and it had him rightfully spooked. But it was flagged as Cat-One in the system: Low priority. UNITAS didn’t find out until two days ago, so that’s why your covers aren’t as solid as we’d like..

“Shahada’s the second reason we’re sending you in. We’ve had chatter recently, putting them as the new player on the board, but we haven’t been able to get solid intel on their group. This could be our chance. If they actually had a chance to hit Sullivan once — and didn’t take it — they’re overdue for a second try.

“People, you’ve got a lot of objectives on this one. Collect intelligence on Shahada, keep the Senator safe, and make sure he stays our man until next year.

“Be on your guard, though. Something about this doesn’t sit right. Groups like this don’t pass up chances to make a hit and leave calling cards instead. Something else is going on.

“If you don’t have any questions, time to meet the Senator.”_

[sblock=All]
Mission caliber is III.
Campaign qualities (in addition to LSpy standards) are: Blockbuster.

Default threat level is 1; I don't recommend changing it.

Recommended Gadgets: Holy ghost (Crucifix — EMP (range varies with Caliber), 1 half action required to activate or deactivate), still life (digital camera — static hologram (20 ft. range, 30 min. battery, PR 7, 1 half action required to activate or deactivate)

Mission Bundle: Secret Service Agent Bundle (–24 XP: Cover ID (Caliber I), earpiece tactical radio (Caliber I), sunglasses, handcuffs, shoulder holster, U.S. Treasury Department badge w/ neck chain)

Please post your intel phase/gear up in the OOC forum (link is conveniently placed in my sig.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 21, 2007)

Cleo brings out her iPhone and starts tapping out a message. "Where are meeting this most deserving of future unencumbants?" she asks. "And what's my cover identity - I'd like to have something in place that can actually stand up to more than curspry scrutiny."


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

*Scene I*



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cleo brings out her iPhone and starts tapping out a message. "Where are meeting this most deserving of future unencumbants?" she asks. "And what's my cover identity - I'd like to have something in place that can actually stand up to more than cursory scrutiny."




"Senator Sullivan’s secondary estate is in Potomac Maryland, for when the Senate is in session; after we pick up your gear, we are proceeding there directly. The Senator is expecting you all. The Secret Service assigned to the house know you’re calling the shots, so don’t worry about them.”

"As for the cover IDs... like I said, we would have liked something more solid. The details are in the folder. Be careful."

[sblock=All]
As befits a Cal I cover ID, the details are pretty cursory. You can feel free to make up contact names and other minor details, or use the randomly generated names here:
MACHETE: Max Sandoz
LEADFOOT: Candace Boyce
SAINT: Leonard Braden
VEINS: Chad Marshall
COVER GIRL: Erica Clements

Scene I has commenced.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=All]Firefox drops your group at a meeting point where you can pick up any vehicles and other gear you requisitioned; she also lets you know that there is a black SS SUV at the senator's place.[/sblock]

As your vehicle passes the two Secret Service agents at the decorative iron gates, then heads down the 150 ft. driveway to the house, it’s readily apparent that if this is a secondary estate, his house in Massachusetts must be just as big. You see some more agents walking the grounds, complete with unbuttoned coats and earpieces.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 21, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]At the meeting point, Cleo smooths her new pants suit over the the bulges created by  her shoulder holster and the other assorted gear of the group's new profession. 

Somewhere else, she knows, Erica Clements is becoming rather more real than she had been a few hours ago. Divorced parents living in Odessa, Texas and Manchester, England. Three different credits cards with enough purchases on them to show a fondness for eating out, mostly Indian and Thai. There's an affair buried in there too with a married Texas Ranger who understandably doesn't want to talk about it in case their indiscretion becomes known but can mention her appendectomy scar and the hotel bed they broke. And the time she got disciplined for breaking a hack reporter's camera over his head.

"How do I look?" she asks the others a touch vainly, pleased with the deep almost-violet black colour of the bullet-resistant material it's made from. Her usual accent is gone, replaced with a lazy southern drawl.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 21, 2007)

Bonnie checks the car provided, grabs her gear and scoffs at the suit.

"Hooray, we look like the Blues Brothers. It's like a goddamn dream come true."


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 21, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]
Cleo smiles brightly. "Does that mean we have to run away from a crazy ex-girlfriend with a flamethrower? We're certainly on a mission for people who act like they're God."

Happy with her appearance, she grabs the shotgun position and tucks her camera under the chair.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 21, 2007)

"Lets just get on with this shall we, I can't see how babysitting duty is a role suitable to my talents - so lets get it over with."
Alexander adjusts his suit to fit the young and inexperienced image he likes to promote to the outside world.


----------



## figmike (Jun 21, 2007)

Frances listened to the two women talk, smiling to himself.  He had a tendency to try and read people, figure out what made them tick, as it were.  Leadfoot already showed signs of aggression, and Covergirl had a mask of humor.  He felt the group looked fine, dull and easily forgetful.  We’ll fit in fine with the rest of the secret service agents. 

Before leaving the car, he wanted to ask Firefox a few questions, “Is there any information on Shahada available?  Even a small detail about them might be helpful.  And the death threat, do we know where this occurred exactly?”


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Before leaving the car, he wanted to ask Firefox a few questions, “Is there any information on Shahada available?




"Shahada's a new player; we have no further credible intel on them _yet_. We're hoping you can change that."



> And the death threat, do we know where this occurred exactly?”




Firefox shuffles through the content of a folder and looks up. "It was during an unscheduled side trip the senator made to go see his girlfriend, Katrine Iseman. Anyways, there's more in  the report," she says, reaching out to tap the folder she handed you earlier.

[sblock=The Report]
UNITAS Intelligence Report: William Sullivan II

*William Sullivan II *(Democrat, Massachusetts)
*Age:* 52
*Assets:* Real estate mogul, owns various properties in Boston
*Platform:* “Family First.” The community should help the individual balance between a career and raising a family.
*Notes:* Chair of the Senate Intelligence Committee, with access to terrorist watch lists and oversight on classified intelligence-
gathering operations. He is well connected, influential, and has several political enemies, though none stand out.

*Deborah Sullivan*
*Age: *47 (deceased, December 20th of last year, traffic accident)
*Occupation:* Homemaker

*Katherine Sullivan *(older twin daughter)
*Age:* 23
*Education:* B.A. Political Science, Boston University (May of this year)
*Occupation:* Lobbyist and CEO, Atlantic Consulting Inc.
*Marital: *Single, no known relationships

*Cassandra Sullivan *(younger twin daughter)
*Age:* 23
*Education: *B.A. Business Administration, Boston University (May of this year)
*Occupation: *Accountant, Atlantic Consulting Inc.
*Marital: *Single, no known relationships

*Katrine Iseman *(William Sullivan’s girlfriend)
*Age:* 30
*Background:* Swedish, naturalized US Citizen
*Occupation:* Entertainment News Editor, Global Network News
*Notes:* Met the Senator last year, May 23rd, Women’s Equality Now fundraiser

*Estella Medina*
*Age:* 52
*Background:* US Citizen
*Occupation:* Senator’s maid/housekeeper (past 15 years)
*Marital:* Widowed, no current relationships
[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 21, 2007)

_Interesting,_ Frances thought to himself.  He made a mental checklist of things to do.  


_Look into the relationship of William Sullivan and Katrine Iseman. How long have they been together, and were they dating before or after his wife’s death? Maybe he called her before coming over that day?  If her phone were tapped, that could explain Shahada’s knowledge of his whereabouts. 

The anniversary of his late wife’s death is coming up.  Coincidence?  Must look into her accident.  

See if we can find out more information on Atlantic Consulting Inc.  Just a hobby business set up by two girls, or something more?

Interesting that we have so little information on Shahada, wonder if Firefox is holding anything back, and if so: Why?_

Frances looked back at Firefox and regarded her for a moment before replying, “Thank you.”

[sblock] First off, now that I've seen the concept of the game I can definitely say I have not read this adventure.  Also, wanted to point out the conspiracy theory interest that Saint has, he's looking to find strange coincidences.[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock]All those questions ocurred to me too. Good thing I have a cellular phone intercepter in my pocket...[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

Machete, a man of few words, said nothing during the limo ride.  As unaccustomed as Machete was to the finer things in life, he wondered how much a car like this must cost, and how much cash was being spent in the interest of keeping one person alive, and how that money could be put to much better use.

Such thoughts would have to be kept to himself, as the others most likely didn't share Machete's feelings.  His cold eyes scanned the interior of the limo and saw nothing but contempt.  One false move and...

Perhaps not.  They were, after all, assigned to the same monotonous task.  Machete would keep his mouth shut... for now.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 22, 2007)

"If you ask me," - nobody's asking Bonnie, but she graciously ignores that - "stalkin' around the place looking for clues ain't gonna do squat. Well, duh, he's a politician, he had to step on some guys to climb up, that ain't rocket science, people don't kill each other for that. We don't know who the bad guys are, and if they haven't shown up on the big ol' UNITAS radar, we won't find them in the guy's underwear drawers. All we gotta do is wait and kick their asses when they show up. Ask 'em nicely where they came from, go there, kick some more asses, call it in, end of story."

Bonnie's already thinking about the gunfights and car chases. It's what keeps her sane in the face of an extended stakeout.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

"Agreed, also they seem to have access to his schedule, so I would have though that they won't attack him at home.  That said one of us should stay with him just in case - direct the local security and make sure he doesn't decide to nip to the shops."


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> "If you ask me," - nobody's asking Bonnie, but she graciously ignores that - "stalkin' around the place looking for clues ain't gonna do squat. Well, duh, he's a politician, he had to step on some guys to climb up, that ain't rocket science, people don't kill each other for that. We don't know who the bad guys are, and if they haven't shown up on the big ol' UNITAS radar, we won't find them in the guy's underwear drawers. All we gotta do is wait and kick their asses when they show up. Ask 'em nicely where they came from, go there, kick some more asses, call it in, end of story."




"I'll try to leave one of them alive for you to question," Machete says in his gravelly voice.  "Can't make any promises."


----------



## Gatac (Jun 22, 2007)

"Easy, chief. Let's not get ahead of ourselves on the killing part."


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> "Easy, chief. Let's not get ahead of ourselves on the killing part."




Machete glares.  "I do what I do, and I'm the best there is," he says to Bonnie and the others.  "Someone's meant to be killed or I wouldn't have been brought in."


----------



## figmike (Jun 22, 2007)

“Sit back and wait for them.  Ask no questions.  Is that really your plan?” Frances looked at them with mild disbelief.  He spoke in a calm voice, “I’m sorry; I don’t want to offend you. But what if they don’t attack?  Why leave a death threat when they could have left a bullet?  How did they know he was going to be there in the first place?”  He said as he pointed towards the girlfriends address in the report.

“And if they do attack again, why get so close that we can capture one alive?  Why not use a sniper rifle and kill him before we can do anything about it?  Or better yet, why not use a car bomb and kill us all?  When they attack, it’ll be at a time and place of our choosing.  That’s how we catch them.”

He turned his head back to the report and flipped to the next page.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

"Maybe the death threat was a fake," Machete suggests.  "Someone wants to scare the senator.  That's what I would do.  Force him into making a mistake, or do something he wouldn't normally do."


----------



## Psion (Jun 22, 2007)

Your group arrived at the estate at about 0800. In addition to your vehicle, there is an additional Secret Service SUV on the grounds.

You were greeted at the gates by officer Johnson, a tall and slender but square jawed caucasian man with a somewhat ruddy complexion. He welcomes you and gives you a quick rundown on the secret service situation. There are 4 secret service agents at the estate. Under their current schedule, at any time there are two at the gates and two on the grounds.

The agents inform you of what you probably already know from the intel report: in addition to the senator and his daughter, there is a live-in maid (Estella Medina) who resides on the premises.

As you approach the entry, agent Hicks, a clean-shaven (head included) black man with broad shoulders, descend the steps to greet you. "I'm agent hicks. Our briefing said your team would be supervising the operation," he says, looking around curiously to discern if someone is going to put themselves forth as a representative or leader. "The senator and his daughters are inside. The senator is planning to stay here and work on some things today. His daughters are planning a trip; we'll have to arrange security for that."

He steps back as if expecting characters to proceed into the house.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 22, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]
Cleo steps forward to claim the position in Hick's expectations. "Agent Clements," she introduces herself, offering him her hand. "These are Agents Sandoz, Boyce, Braden and Marshall."

As the group continue into the house, she goes on. "Boyce is our designated tactical driving specialist - I'd like for her to meet with the drivers assigned to the family members before the daughters take their excursion so she and they can familiarise themselves with each other. I'd also appreciate if you could arrange for someone to familiarise Sandoz and Marshall with your detatchment's routines here, while you, Braden and myself focus on eactly why these people have targeted the Senator."

She flashes Hicks a small but genuine smile. "All after we've met the good Senator himself, and his family."


----------



## Psion (Jun 22, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> As the group continue into the house, she goes on. "Boyce is our designated tactical driving specialist - I'd like for her to meet with the drivers assigned to the family members before the daughters take their excursion so she and they can familiarise themselves with each other. I'd also appreciate if you could arrange for someone to familiarise Sandoz and Marshall with your detatchment's routines here, while you, Braden and myself focus on eactly why these people have targeted the Senator."
> 
> She flashes Hicks a small but genuine smile. "All after we've met the good Senator himself, and his family."




"Certainly. The family is in the family room now", says Hicks as he turn to lead the team in. "We have no specialist, but we've all been trained. Usually, whoever is staffing the house is responsible for driving, but we're glad you're here... we don't like leaving such a small team behind.

"One snag there... the girls are insistent on driving themselves in their little sports getup and don't want anyone at close range. The senator has backed them up on this, and there's nothing in our protocol that allows us to insist unless they are identified as known direct targets.

Taking a breath as he enters, he motions off to the right. "The security panel is there... we've checked it out. The system is solid, though the family has been lax about keeping it buttoned up. We've corrected that." In addition to the security panel, the entry foyer has two potted plants, some tasteful artwork on the walls, and marble floor tiles.

As you step forward into the hall, you see a living room straight ahead, furnished with a small couch, two recliners, bookcases lining the walls, and a stereo system. Hicks raises an arm to the right. "The senator is in the family room, back this way."

The hall leads off to the right, and then turns left towards the back of the house. Right at the turn is an entry to a laundry room and a small foyer at the bottom of the stairs with set of doors. "The garage is that way" says Hicks, motioning at the larger door.

The hallway opens up to a kitchen on the left, where you see an older his Hispanic woman looking through a pantry. Off to the right, you see a spacious family room laid out diagonally from the house. The room has a large television, a stereo system, comfortable couches and chairs. A small coffee table has several books on it, obscured by some paper-stuffed folders. A fireplace dominates one wall, and it looks to have had recent use. The girls are exchanging notes looking at a catalog, while the senator is standing, talking into his cell phone.

Hicks stops, awaiting the senator's call to end before introducing the agents.

[sblock=All]
House layout attached
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 22, 2007)

Bonnie takes the tour with the rest of the team. She sympathizes with the girls - it was a big step for her to get her own car, back in the day. She's eager to check out the garage - get a feel for what the family is driving, and how far it'll take them in case of an attack.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandoz a.k.a. Machete looks around the opulent place with some disdain.  Machete tries to keep his dislike of the upper crust in check, but it shows through on occasion.

"Nice digs," he mutters to no one in particular.



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> The hallway opens up to a kitchen on the left, where you see an older Hispanic woman looking through a pantry.




Machete gives the maid a knowing glance.



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> The girls are exchanging notes looking at a catalog...




Machete's eyes brighten a bit at the sight of the senator's twin daughters.  Now that's a protection detail Machete could really sink his teeth into.


----------



## figmike (Jun 22, 2007)

[Sblock]  If possible during the walk to the family room, Saint would like to ask Hicks how long each member of the Security team has been assigned to this detail, the stuff about how they corrected the security system sounded as if they were a recent attachment.  If that isn’t possible, he’ll ask later on.[/sblock]

As he walked into the room, Frances Gabriel David noted the large windows by the breakfast table, and against the back wall.  He tries to listen in on the senator’s telephone call, while glancing at the catalog the twins are looking though.  Cover Girl, or “Agent Clements” had already taken on the role of the lead agent and he was fine with that.  He wanted to listen right now.

[sblock]  Saint will sit back and Sense Motive on the family and staff.  I know it’s a Passive skill, so I don’t role anything, but still. [/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 22, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> "Certainly. The family is in the family room now", says Hicks as he turn to lead the team in. "We have no specialist, but we've all been trained. Usually, whoever is staffing the house is responsible for driving, but we're glad you're here... we don't like leaving such a small team behind.




"Perfectly understandable; after all, there's no point of the excursion being safe if the home is compromised. Given what happened last time, it's possible there may be an attempt to snatch rather than eliminate one of the family members, so Boyce's main task will be to give your team members a grounding in out latest offensive and defensive driving techniques in case they're the one behind the wheel when something happens."



> "One snag there... the girls are insistent on driving themselves in their little sports getup and don't want anyone at close range. The senator has backed them up on this, and there's nothing in our protocol that allows us to insist unless they are identified as known direct targets.




Cleo's tone is deliberately light as she asks. "I don't suppose either of the girls know much about modern electromechanics? Cars these days are so... complicated."



> Taking a breath as he enters, he motions off to the right. "The security panel is there... we've checked it out. The system is solid, though the family has been lax about keeping it buttoned up. We've corrected that." In addition to the security panel, the entry foyer has two potted plants, some tasteful artwork on the walls, and marble floor tiles.




"What steps did you take?"


----------



## Psion (Jun 22, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> "What steps did you take?"




"Oh... just made sure the family wasn't leaving doors unlocked or silencing any alarms."


----------



## Psion (Jun 22, 2007)

[sblock=Casting Note]The part of the Sullivan Twins will be played by Brittany and Cynthia Daniel[/sblock]

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/sc_twins1.jpg[/imager]Seeing the team assembled, one of the twins looks up and notices them, and motions to the other. The second looks up, and walks across the room and through the kitchen. The other digs into her purse and pulls out a set of keys.



			
				Gatac said:
			
		

> Bonnie takes the tour with the rest of the team. She sympathizes with the girls - it was a big step for her to get her own car, back in the day. She's eager to check out the garage - get a feel for what the family is driving, and how far it'll take them in case of an attack.




In the hall while you are waiting for the Senator, Bonnie catches Hicks' glance and manages to get his attention about the garage. He opens the door and you see a lincoln with senatorial plates, an SUV, and a BMW sports coupe.

Just as he is shutting the door, one of the girls brushes by. "Where are you going miss Sullivan?" Hicks inquires gently.

"You said we could go as soon as your extra goons got here." She cants her head at the agents. "They're here!"

"Miss Sullivan, we have to get situated and establish your detail."

She lets out a nearly inaudible gasp of air. "Fine. Just hurry?"

Just then, the other twin joins the crowd in the hallway from down the stairs. She looks at he sister. "What's the holdup?"

"We have to wait..." says the first, inpatiently.

"But I have an appointment" she complains to her sister, an then lifts her glance to the agents and repeats more firmly, "I have an appointment!"

[sblock=Casting Note]The part of Senator Sullivan will be played by New York real estate mogul H. Dale Hemmerdinger[/sblock]

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/sc_senator.jpg[/imager]Just then, the senator snaps his cell shut in mid stride towards the agents. "Cassandra, the agents are just here to do their job... cut them a bit of slack." Cassandra looks down, Katherine steps up onto the stairs and sits down next to her and the pair pull out their cell phones and begin texting.

"Agents, welcome to my home. William Sullivan the second," he says, offering his hand to the nearest agent. "If we could get the security arrangements squared away, we can all get about our business."


----------



## Gatac (Jun 23, 2007)

"Agent Boyce, Sir. I'm the driver."

Bonnie turns to the Sullivan girls.

"I understand your frustration, Miss Sullivan. You'll understand that we can't let you drive until we have checked the cars and arranged a security detail. That said, we do have a security-enhanced car. I could give you a ride, show you some of the basics in defensive driving, and if it's not too embarassing, accompany you to your appointment. That way, you get there on time and with a reasonable amount of security."

She gives the girls a "Sorry, but it's my job" glance.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 23, 2007)

Cleo runs through the introductions for the rest of the team. "While Agent Boyce liases with your daughters, I'd like for Agent Braden and myself to talk with you and Agent Hicks about what happened."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 23, 2007)

Quietly so only the agents by him can hear, "The girls are an open target, and I don't like having only one person assigned to them - so far our opponent has intimidated the senator... his daughters may be more at risk than he is."
'Agent Marshall' tries to look shy and intimidated - though interested in the daughters, hopefully if they think they can easily manipulate him, they'll be less inclined to worry about taking him along.

[sblock=Rolls]
16 on Bluff, in case you want a roll
invisible castle
[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 23, 2007)

After offering his hand to the Senator, “Agent Braden” pulls out a small pocket sized notebook, and starts his questioning.  

“Senator, let’s start with the incident two weeks ago.  According to our records you received a death threat on your car when you were making an unscheduled visit to Miss Katrine Iseman.  Did you make a phone call to Miss Iseman telling her you were coming over?  Or did you happen to mention your intension to visit her to anyone?  Perhaps one of your security guards.  Also, if it would be possible, we’d like to see that note with the death threat.’

“Agent Hicks,” he says as he turns his attention to the secret service agent. “How long have you and the rest of your detail been assigned to the Senator and his family?  And have there been any other incidents we should be aware of?”


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

[sblock=Veins]


			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> 'Agent Marshall' tries to look shy and intimidated - though interested in the daughters, hopefully if they think they can easily manipulate him, they'll be less inclined to worry about taking him along.
> 
> [sblock=Rolls]
> 16 on Bluff, in case you want a roll
> ...




The skill you want is impress or maybe manipulate... neither of which is better than bluff for you. So, no good[/sblock]

The twins, unimpressed, look towards the senator. "Father," says Cassandra, "I thought you were going to take care of this!"

"And so I did," say the senator calmly. "Agents, you were requested here specifically because we required a team that was trained in _covert_ security. Now please, if you must do this instruction do so quickly, and assign them a detail. I'd be glad to discuss... briefly... the details of the encounter with whoever remains. We all have a lot to get done today."

[sblock=Leadfoot]
If you want to really do this instruction, make a drive check with impress as a synergy (which at level 1, should be +0). If successful, it should be of benefit if a chase should errupt.[/sblock]


[sblock=All]You need to decide who is going with the girls and who is staying at the estate. If team ability requirements don't dictate otherwise, you may wish to sort the teams according to your posting schedule; it will make it easier if any conflicts pop up. Please keep any extended OOC discussions in the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 23, 2007)

“Senator, someone is threatening your life, and possibly your daughter’s lives as well.  Now we have questions for you, and for your daughters.” Frances tries to speak as calmly as he can.  He tries to make contact with Cover Girl, but doesn’t seem to get his message across.  He looks back at the Senator.

“We highly recommend that until we are able to ask these questions and properly access the situation, you and your family stay here, for your own protection.”     

[sblock]
Influence Check
Impress Roll (1d20+2=14)

Innuendo Check Simple Message 

Sense Motive Roll (1d20+6=10) 

Roll Failed[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 23, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]
Keeping a neutral expression, Cleo none the less sighs inwardly at the boneheaded ineptitude of the people she's been assigned to work with, and that beating them over the head is sadly not an option.

"Senator," she says, laying a restraining hand on Saint's shoulder. "While I appreciate our presence here is something of an intrusion into everyone's routine and schedule, I'm sure your commitee position makes you well aware of the need to establish operational baselines and for agents infield to familiarise themselves with the situation at hand. For my team to attempt to protect your family and yourself without doingso is at best inefficient and at worst criminally negligent."

[sblock]There needs to be something to alert others to posts in progress - my post was writen before seeing Saint's rather beligerent outburst[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> “Senator, someone is threatening your life, and possibly your daughter’s lives as well.  Now we have questions for you, and for your daughters.” Frances tries to speak as calmly as he can.  He tries to make contact with Cover Girl, but doesn’t seem to get his message across.  He looks back at the Senator.
> 
> “We highly recommend that until we are able to ask these questions and properly access the situation, you and your family stay here, for your own protection.”




[sblock=...]
Given the impress roll...
[/sblock]

The senator looks at his watch. Katherine rolls her eyes. "Certainly agent, but please do hurry. We've already been through this drill with the investigators. We both have a lot to get done today."

He turns towards his daughters. "Traffic's not bad this late, Katherine. Give them a few minutes."

[sblock=Saint]
The girls don't look to patient... if you want any information from them before they leave, you'd best hurry...[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 23, 2007)

"Don't worry, Sir. We'll just cover some basics and let your daughters get on with their lives. Miss Sullivan...and Miss Sullivan...if you would follow me."

[sblock]Drive check
Drive Roll (1d20+9=24)[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 23, 2007)

[sblock]Can you "aid another" on impress checks? If so I'll toss an 11 in.[/sblock]

Cleo turns to the girls. "Do you have your panic buttons, and do we know where you're going?"


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]Can you "aid another" on impress checks? If so I'll toss an 11 in.[/sblock]
> 
> Cleo turns to the girls. "Do you have your panic buttons, and do we know where you're going?"




[sblock=Cover Girl]
Sure you can, but under SC, that's not good enough.
[/sblock]

Cassandra: "Yeah, I've got mine."
Katherine: "The Mazza Gallerie... it's in DC by the Golf Course"
Cassandra: "Chevy Chase."
Katherine: "It's not that far north."
...


----------



## figmike (Jun 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If he has to say this as they are about to drive away, he will.  But hopefully this happened right after the Senator gave him the go ahead to speak a few posts ago and before they went into the garage to get driving tips.[/sblock]


“Ladies,” he says addressing Katherine and Cassandra, “Please understand, we have no interest in upsetting your daily schedule.  We respect your need for privacy; we just have few questions before you go.  Have you encountered any suspicious individuals over the past few weeks?  Can you recall the events of December 1st, where you were and who you spoke to?”  

As the two girls answer and prepare to leave, Saint looks over at Veins and Leadfoot, then his eyes move back to the twins.

[sblock=Innuendo]

Simple Message Innuendo Check
Sense Motive (1d20+6=21) 

Message: “Follow them, discreetly.”

Leadfoot and Veins have to roll to be able to understand that, so maybe I shouldn’t have put it up but it seemed pretty obvious and is a way to get the OOC idea into the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 23, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]
[sblock]It's late, I'm not going to look up cover names[/sblock]

Cleo turns to Hicks and takes him to one side, speaking quietly. "I assume that there's something more subtle than our usual SUVs like a town car or somesuch that can be used to accompany these terrible twins? Agents <Leadfoot> and <Machette> can follow them in that. And while <Leadfoot> is briefing the girls, I'd like for Agent <Veins> to join your forward team at this shopping centre to await the the girls' arrival and check for trouble."


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Have you encountered any suspicious individuals over the past few weeks?




The twins look at each other briefly, shrug, and shake their heads.
Katherine: "Not really."
Cassandra: "Unless you count that greasy guy at Old Navy."
(Both snicker)



> Can you recall the events of December 1st, where you were and who you spoke to?”




Cassandra: "I was pretty wiped out that day. I stayed home."
Katherine: "I'd really have to think about it." She turns to her sister. "What day was that?"

Cassandra concentrates a bit. "I just came in from Boston."

"Oh yeah." She bites a lip for a bit, "Can I get back to you. I didn't meet with anyone special that day... I was having lunch with a girlfriend when I got dad's call. Didn't really get that much done that day."



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cleo turns to Hicks and takes him to one side, speaking quietly. "I assume that there's something more subtle than our usual SUVs like a town car or somesuch that can be used to accompany these terrible twins? Agents <Leadfoot> and <Machette> can follow them in that. And while <Leadfoot> is briefing the girls, I'd like for Agent <Veins> to join your forward team at this shopping centre to await the the girls' arrival and check for trouble."




Hicks:
"Well, there's the senatorial ride, but I'm not sure a senatorial plate is less conspicuous than an SUV in this area."

[sblock]
If it's any assistance, didn't Leadfoot requisition 2 vehicles?
Edit: Nope... she turned the second pick into upgrades. Anyways, I'd think that the souped up agency SUV is going to be better if trouble erupts than any SS vehicle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 23, 2007)

[sblock=Roll]Innuendo check:
Sense Motive Roll (1d20+0=17)[/sblock]

Bonnie sees Saint's gesture and returns a nod. She can do tailing.

[sblock=OOC]I'll take the tricked-out SUV. That's what I requisitioned it for.[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 23, 2007)

[sblock]What is it with people and SUVs? What ever happened to appreciation of the sedan?[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 23, 2007)

Veins will head out to the mall with a couple of agents (assuming they'll come with him and aren't ordered to stay in the grounds.
En-route he'll apply a simple disguise - just enough that the girls won't recognise him in the crowd, so he can watch them while he's there.

[sblock=Falsify/Disguise check]
25
Actually I've just realised that's a secret check (d'oh) so it's up to you whether you use this one or roll yourself
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
If the rest of you would remember to get in touch with me, if my scouting becomes pointless I'd be obliged
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

*Scene 2*

Veins gets an early start while Leadfoot is finishing up her lessons.

At about 1000 hours, the girls head out, followed soon by Leadfoot and Machete in the SUV.

Cover Girl and Saint remain at the estate as the senator moves to the study .

[sblock=OOC-Estate]
Cover Girl / Saint - let me know what other investigation and/or security arrangements you are making.
[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 24, 2007)

As the rest of team drives away, leaving only Saint and Cover Girl, Frances smiles as he moves back to the Senator.  “We don’t want to take up too much of your time, Senator. Let’s get back to some of those questions I asked earlier. “Is there anyway that someone could have known you were going to visit Miss Iseman on Dec 1st? And the note with the death threat on it; is there anyway that we can see it?”


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> As the rest of team drives away, leaving only Saint and Cover Girl, Frances smiles as he moves back to the Senator.  “We don’t want to take up too much of your time, Senator. Let’s get back to some of those questions I asked earlier. “Is there anyway that someone could have known you were going to visit Miss Iseman on Dec 1st?




Senator Sullivan:
"It was a last minute sort of thing. I didn't tell anyone but my daughters. I didn't even bother telling my aide or Estella."



> And the note with the death threat on it; is there anyway that we can see it?”




Senator Sullivan:
"I'm afraid the Secret Service took that into possession; you'll have to ask your guys. The threat was handwritten on a card about the size of a business card."

Saint does a little scrounging on the phone and PDA...
[sblock=Saint]
Results of the research roll you made in the OOC thread:
- The maid doesn't know a whole lot about Miss Iseman. She recalls the first time the Senator had her over for dinner was well after his wife's death.
- The news article indicates that the Senator's wife died in a car crash. Nothing you dig up contradicts this.
- Atlantic Consulting names Katherine as the CEO and Cassandra as an accountant. It's a small lobbying firm.
- Cross referencing with UNITAS records indicates that the firm is used to launder campaign contributions; this is how they keep the senator on the hook. The records (and a quick phone call) indicate that the daughters know nothing of the laundering operation.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

*The Estate*

The senator assembles his papers and takes them into the study where he begins his legislative work for the day.

[sblock=Estate, OOC]
How are the agents at the estate going to arrange security... currently, there is a SS guard at each gate, and the 2 PCs taking place of the grounds/household guards. Anything more specific?
[/sblock]

A crackle comes over the headset radio. "This is agent Nellis; a driver from WorldEx is at the gates with a package for the Senator... would you like to inform him, and have someone bring the package to him?"


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]

"This is Agent Clements. Sign for the package and I'll have someone deliver it to the Senator after it's been inspected."

Motioning for Hicks to walk with her, Cleo heads towards the gate. "Agent Hicks, what are your thoughts on all of this? I assume you saw the threat itself?"


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Motioning for Hicks to walk with her, Cleo heads towards the gate. "Agent Hicks, what are your thoughts on all of this? I assume you saw the threat itself?"




Hicks: "I was shown it during the brief, but I'm not an investigator."

The package, when inspected, seems legitimate. The senator comes out of the study to retrieve it.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

[sblock]Before the Senator even hears about the package, what is it? How big, what does it look like, what's in it?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]Before the Senator even hears about the package, what is it? How big, what does it look like, what's in it?[/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
It's an environmental study package... a typical mailer box sized for documents. It contains two manilla envelopes with papers, and a pair of CDs.
[/sblock]

The Senator takes a short phone call on the house phone while you are inspecting the package.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

*On the highway*

Leadfoot and Machete are having a fairly comfortable drive on the highway casing the girls. Leadfoot notices a stenciled van coming up on the left that looks a little suspicious.

Then, as he catches a break and there is a slowdown in your lane and he gets by you on the right, he looks a lot suspicious, as you see the passenger pull out something that looks like a rifle.

[sblock=Leadfoot, Machete]
Roll for initiative. Leadfoot choose your first chase strategy. The terrain is currently close.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Cover Girl]
> It's an environmental study package... a typical mailer box sized for documents. It contains two manilla envelopes with papers, and a pair of CDs.
> [/sblock]
> 
> The Senator takes a short phone call on the house phone while you are inspecting the package.




[sblock]If it's possible to do so without it being obvious such a thing has occurred, I'd like to quickly scan the contents of the files and CDs before handing it over tothe senator[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Does our report come with any more information on the note?  What it said exactly, and if any handwriting experts have looked it over to get an idea of the writer?  If not how difficult would it be for us to get something like that done?  We have at least two players with Analysis in the team.  If there is a way for us to use our Cover Identity to get the note in our possession we could take a look at it our selves.  At least compare it to other hand writing samples.[/sblock]

Frances waits until the package clears any security, as he standing there he starts to think it might be a good idea to get a better sense of the house and the surroundings.  In truth, he also wants to understand the family better, maybe sneak a peek in their personal files.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]If it's possible to do so without it being obvious such a thing has occurred, I'd like to quickly scan the contents of the files and CDs before handing it over tothe senator[/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
It'd be an easy, but _secret_ sleight of hand or stealth roll. Let me know if you wish to try.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Does our report come with any more information on the note?  What it said exactly, and if any handwriting experts have looked it over to get an idea of the writer?  If not how difficult would it be for us to get something like that done?  We have at least two players with Analysis in the team.  If there is a way for us to use our Cover Identity to get the note in our possession we could take a look at it our selves.  At least compare it to other hand writing samples.[/sblock]




[sblock=Saint]
Your intel report didn't say there was any meaningful info gathered from it; the card was common and the handwriting didn't make any clear matches with known suspects. You could request it from the SS (or a scan of it from UNITAS).
[/sblock]



> Frances waits until the package clears any security, as he standing there he starts to think it might be a good idea to get a better sense of the house and the surroundings.  In truth, he also wants to understand the family better, maybe sneak a peek in their personal files.




[sblock=Saint]
Make a new investigation roll. If you wish to sneak around the house, make a sneak roll, and let me know what you are checking.

I have to run but I'll get back ASAP.
[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 24, 2007)

Alexander checks out the mall, starting with a wander around the car parks, checking there's no suspicious looking vehicles to run them down before they even get through the door.
He'll then take a quick look around the mall, making a mental note of anyone who seems to be loitering and bearing in mind to check those when the girls are making their trip.

[sblock=OOC]
Of course with current events, I'm guessing my role will be largely irrelevant...
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Alexander checks out the mall, starting with a wander around the car parks, checking there's no suspicious looking vehicles to run them down before they even get through the door.
> He'll then take a quick look around the mall, making a mental note of anyone who seems to be loitering and bearing in mind to check those when the girls are making their trip.




[sblock=Veins]
Stand by. I'm not assuming you're that far ahead. If someone signals you (*coff*) I'll give you a complex drive check to get in the action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Cover Girl]
> It'd be an easy, but _secret_ sleight of hand or stealth roll. Let me know if you wish to try.
> [/sblock]




Sure.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Sure.




[sblock=Cover Girl]
The senator seems preoccupied; you pull it off easily. I see nothing in your mission gear to let you read the CDs, but you look through the papers and they are a fairly boring environmental study.[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

[sblock=Psion]







> The senator seems preoccupied; you pull it off easily. I see nothing in your mission gear to let you read the CDs, but you look through the papers and they are a fairly boring environmental study.




I imagine that there's a SS office that doubtlessly has a computer I can use.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=Psion]
> 
> I imagine that there's a SS office that doubtlessly has a computer I can use.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
Only if you leave the estate.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

[sblock=Psion]







			
				Psion said:
			
		

> Only if you leave the estate.




Well, what about another computer around the house, say one of the twins?[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

Frances wanders about, not looking for anything in particular, just looking about, checking rooms for anything out of the ordinary, meanwhile glancing at family pictures on the wall or on desks.  He wants to get a sense of who these people are.  If anything seems abnormal, he stops and investigates further, but if not he simply moves on.  

[sblock=Rolls]I wasn’t really thinking sneaking around, and my +1 to the roll would most likely fail anyways.  I’m thinking he just walks around, claiming he’s trying to get a look at the environment, which he is.  My Investigate rolls is fair at best, so I’m thinking he doesn’t find anything too interesting, but if you disagree I’ll take whatever you want to give.  This post is also assuming he doesn’t know anything about the attack on the car.  Once he hears about that, his attention will be with his teammates.  

Investigation: Canvas Area (1d20+6=13) 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=Psion]
> 
> Well, what about another computer around the house, say one of the twins?[/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
One secret search roll, you find a misused and outdated computer in Casandra's room. A quick examination of the CDs just shows electronic versions of the documents you examined, plus a few power-point type presentations. Boring stuff.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Frances wanders about, not looking for anything in particular, just looking about, checking rooms for anything out of the ordinary, meanwhile glancing at family pictures on the wall or on desks.  He wants to get a sense of who these people are.  If anything seems abnormal, he stops and investigates further, but if not he simply moves on.
> 
> [sblock=Rolls]I wasn’t really thinking sneaking around, and my +1 to the roll would most likely fail anyways.  I’m thinking he just walks around, claiming he’s trying to get a look at the environment, which he is.  My Investigate rolls is fair at best, so I’m thinking he doesn’t find anything too interesting, but if you disagree I’ll take whatever you want to give.  This post is also assuming he doesn’t know anything about the attack on the car.  Once he hears about that, his attention will be with his teammates.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Saint]Investigate is more asking around... notice or search applies here. But with just a causal inspection. Not doing anything suspicious, I am going to impose a cap.[/sblock]

Looking around the house, you see that the Senator sleeps in the master bedroom on the first floor; he does have a picture of his girlfriend on the nightstand, as well as the girls, but none together. He does have family shots with his daughters and deceased wife.

Estella sleeps in the guest room in the first floor; her decor includes elements of Catholicism.

In addition to an unused bedroom, both girls have bedrooms on the second floor.

Cassandra Sullivan’s room has a queen sized bed, a bookcase filled with books ranging from her childhood to college textbooks, a dresser, a stereo system, and a television. Several framed pictures of her sister and her mother are on the walls. Her closet is stuffed with books and clothes.

Katherine Sullivan’s room has a queen sized bed, a bookcase filled with books on political science and political commentary, a dresser, a stereo system, and a television. Various posters of environmental and liberal causes line the walls. She also has a stuffed closet.

[sblock=Saint]You got a threat on a notice check... would you like to activate it?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

*Machete's Init*

Init (1d20+3=23)


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Saint: You got a threat on a notice check... would you like to activate it?




[sblock=Answer]Notice Check Activate: Form of .....a bucket of Water!

um, yes please.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*

[sblock=Saint]
While making your tour upstairs, you look out the window overlooking the garage at the top of the stairs. You see a semi entering the housing area with the words "Treasures of the East" stenciled on the trailer. Perhaps they are delivering furniture, though they usually don't use a full sized rig for that. But wait... the semi is stopping and turning towards the Sullivan house at the intersection. You are certain that there were no deliveries on the schedule here today. And it looks like it's bearing toward the gate!
[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]

Also some questions: 

Are there any other cars in the garage, as a four car garage it would make sense that there might be, but.... 

I’m also thinking that any car would need to go though the gate, where the semi is heading. So I was wondering what kind of surroundings we have out the family room covered patio. [/sblock]

From the upstairs window, Saint says on his radio.  “We’ve got company.  A rather large semi is heading right towards the gate and we’ve got little time.  I want one of you to flag that truck and get it to stop.  Go now, don’t wait!  While he’s doing that I want the other agent to get ready to take out the tires.  Watch for the truck to increase in speed.  Cover Girl, stay with the Senator.  I’ll keep you informed from here.”  Saint thinks to himself,  _“If this is nothing, I’m going to feel very silly.”_


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

Cleo is just on her way to hand the now inspected mail package to the Senator when the call about the truck comes over the SS radio that was given to the team a part of their cover.

"Got it," she replies. "<Saint>, you need to get one of the cars from the garage and block the drive. Now."

Knocking on the Senator's door, she just keeps moving. "Sir, we may have a situation."


----------



## Gatac (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=Rolls]Initiative: 15
Chase Maneuver: Ram
Maneuver Check: 11[/sblock]
"Oh no you don't!" Bonnie murmurs, steps on the gas and does her best to close the distance for a quick bump. "Grab your gun, Machete...time to make dents."


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock]What room is the senator in?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

"Looks like someone wants us out of the picture," Machete says, drawing his pistol.  He takes aim at the van.


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*

[sblock=Saint]


			
				figmike said:
			
		

> The first post is assuming we do have an easy way of contacting the agents at the gate on us such as a radio, even though we have not discussed it yet.




You received a tactical headset radio -- set up to work with the SS agents -- as part of your mission gear package. You don't even need to "pull out your radio."   



> Are there any other cars in the garage, as a four car garage it would make sense that there might be, but....




The senator has a luxury car (I think I specified a lincoln; I forget).

The girls took the BMW.

The rest of the garage is empty.

There is also a SS SUV in front.



> I’m also thinking that any car would need to go though the gate, where the semi is heading. So I was wondering what kind of surroundings we have out the family room covered patio.




There are two gates. I'll attach the estate layout.

There is a pool out back; it's in a upscale neighborhood with well manicured lawns and hedges.
[/sblock]



> From the upstairs window, Saint pulls out his radio.  “We’ve got company.  A rather large semi is heading right towards the gate and we’ve got little time.  I want one of you to flag that truck and get it to stop.




SS Agent @ West Gate (Nellis): 
"He's not slowing down; he's bearing straight on the gate. I'm readying to engage." (Saint can see Nellis retreiving his SMG).

[sblock=PCs at The Estate]
Roll initiative.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Road Chase*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: Should I go ahead and make my rolls or wait?[/sblock]





[sblock=PCs on the Road]
You both beat the bad guys init; you may take your combat round actions in any order.

However, the maneuver check failed...

I recommend as one of your actions, one of you (probably Leadfoot) phone Veins. As soon as this happens, Veins can make a complex drive check to get in the chase.
[/sblock]

Leadfoot surges ahead to get at the van, but a car pulls into the far lane and blocks you off.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Machete fires at the van ahead.

[sblock=Combat]
Using Beretta 92P Pistol (Ranged): +2 atk, 1d10+1 dmg, E1-2, Th20, Ammo 15M4, Rng 25ft.

1st attack -
attack roll (1d20+2=18) 
Adding Action Die - Action Die (2d4=6) - subtotal 24
Modified for range (-10): 14 - HIT

2nd attack -
second attack (1d20+2=18) 
Modified for range (-10): 8 - MISS

Same roll both times!      

Damage Roll: 
damage (1d10+1=4) 

Ammo used:
Current Magazine: 13/15 remaining.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Combat]
> Using Beretta 92P Pistol (Ranged): +2 atk, 1d10+1 dmg, E1-2, Th20, Ammo 15M4, Rng 25ft.
> 
> attack roll (1d20+2=18)
> ...




[sblock=Chase Combat Mini Tutorial]
- Driver gets a half action every round; others get full round (for example, 2 attacks) every round.
- Range is determined by lead. With standard ground vehicles, its 50 ft per lead point (so at 3, 150 feet). For you, at this range, its -10 to hit (5 range increments). Would you like to spend an action die? 
- Targeting a passenger (or a tire) is a special called shot trick (see page 292, second printing). At this range, it's probably safest just to target the _vehicle_.[/sblock]

[sblock=Machete]
So, again, I am giving you the option to add an action point to the first attack, and you can take a second attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Chase Combat Mini Tutorial]
> - Driver gets a half action every round; others get full round (for example, 2 attacks) every round.
> - Range is determined by lead. With standard ground vehicles, its 50 ft per lead point (so at 3, 150 feet). For you, at this range, its -10 to hit (5 range increments). Would you like to spend an action die?
> - Targeting a passenger (or a tire) is a special called shot trick (see page 292, second printing). At this range, it's probably safest just to target the _vehicle_.[/sblock]
> ...




[sblock]LOL -10

I guess hitting the rifleman is out of the question.  I guess I'll shoot at the vehicle.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> LOL -10
> 
> I guess hitting the rifleman is out of the question.  I guess I'll shoot at the vehicle (I would most likely still hit with an adjusted 8 on the initial attack).  I'll make an additional attack (see prior post which I will now edit).




[sblock=Machete]
Not quite. Take a look at the Defense of a utility van (hint:9) and then consider that when the vehicle is in motion, the driver gets to add their dex bonus. (Well, you acted first, so the driver's flat-footed, but still...)

I'm not going to make you waste the action dice on your first damage roll, since it missed.

Second, the solider _accurate_ ability gives you 2 dice for 1 on _attack checks_, not damage rolls.

So, would you like to reconsider spending an action dice on your second attack roll, since you know the first one missed? 

Also, please wrap mechanics and other OOC comments in "sblock" tags.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock]Init (1d20+1=12)[/sblock]

Upon hearing the update, Cleo grabs the Senator's arm. "Sir, we're leaving. Agents at the gate, I have the Senator. Fall back to the house ASAP: you're too exposed."


----------



## Gatac (Jun 25, 2007)

"Made ya flinch," Leadfoot says, mostly to herself. She guns the car again, single-minded in her pursuit of the target.

[sblock]It would make sense for her to call Veins, but it wouldn't be in character. Bonnie has been challenged - now it's time to get it on.

Maneuver: Ram
Maneuver Check: 14[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

Initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*

[sblock=Saint, Cover Girl]
You both beat the opponent's initiative. Take your actions in any order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete]
> Not quite. Take a look at the Defense of a utility van (hint:9) and then consider that when the vehicle is in motion, the driver gets to add their dex bonus. (Well, you acted first, so the driver's flat-footed, but still...)
> 
> I'm not going to make you waste the action dice on your first damage roll, since it missed.
> ...




[sblock=Psion]yeah, I just realized I made a few errors.  I'll go back and correct them.

EDIT: I just realized how pointless it is for me to be firing a pistol at a vehicle.    [/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

_“We’ve got to work on our organization. Well better to put on a unified front.”_ Saint thinks as he hears Cover Girl order the Agents back.  He radios down to the agents at the gate, “Well you heard her, move back.”  Saint starts moving downstairs, radioing the rest of the team as he pulls out his pistol and moves towards Cover Girl and the Senator, “All Agents, we are under attack at the estate, we are attempting to move the Senator to a safer location.”  

 [sblock=OOC]If I can’t get do all that in one round, I’ll do as much of it as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*



			
				figmike said:
			
		

> _“We’ve got to work on our organization. Well better to put on a unified front.”_ Saint thinks as he hears Cover Girl order the Agents back.  He radios down to the agents at the gate, “Well you heard her, move back.”  Saint starts moving downstairs, radioing the rest of the team as he pulls out his pistol and moves towards Cover Girl and the Senator, “All Agents, we are under attack at the estate, we are attempting to move the Senator to a safer location.”
> 
> [sblock=OOC]If I can’t get do all that in one round, I’ll do as much of it as possible.[/sblock]




[sblock=Saint]I said you were at the top of the stairs by the garage when you saw this. You can make it downstairs in one half action. I'm not to sure what else you want to this round. You can enter the garage, start opening the door, and start the car this round with an acrobatics/dex check, otherwise you'll be delayed by one half round.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Road Chase*



			
				Gatac said:
			
		

> "Made ya flinch," Leadfoot says, mostly to herself. She guns the car again, single-minded in her pursuit of the target.
> 
> [sblock]It would make sense for her to call Veins, but it wouldn't be in character. Bonnie has been challenged - now it's time to get it on.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC, Veins]
¡Ay, caramba!

Sorry, Veins, I'll made a notice check for you to notice some commotion in the rear veiw... but not this round...[/sblock]

[sblock=Leadfoot]
The invisible castle roll doesn't give you enough credit, fortunately. I only see you adding 4, which is your ranks. You get +2 from your feat, +3 dex, and +4 from having the faster vehicle in close terrain. For a total of... 23!

Bad guys lose by a good margin.. you get *3* advantages that you can split between attack and impact. Taking impact more than once reduces the damage to your vehicle, taking attack more than once increases the bonus you get for attack rolls from your vehicle.

Let me know which ones you do...
[/sblock]

Leadfoot pushes the pedal to the metal; the SUV zips out of traffic and passes a bystander on the right, zips back in on a collision course with the van...


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock]Where are the Senator and Cleo, and what is the Senator doing?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]Where are the Senator and Cleo, and what is the Senator doing?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
The senator is in the study. Cleo was upstairs checking out the disks; I'll assume she was on the way down to deliver the pacakage and can be there in one half action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Cleo's already with the Senator - she's about to make their way out of the study...[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Cleo's already with the Senator - she's about to make their way out of the study...[/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
Alright then... talking to the senator is a free action; take your full round action. The senator should have no problem with a normal move; any move that requires an athletics/speed push check is a different matter. Are you moving to the SUV or elsewhere?[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=psion]As neither Saint nor Cleo have Drive worth a damn, I'm not sure that going mobile is a particularly good idea. I don't suppose that the security for this place includes tire-shredders at the gates?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=psion]As neither Saint nor Cleo have Drive worth a damn, I'm not sure that going mobile is a particularly good idea. I don't suppose that the security for this place includes tire-shredders at the gates?[/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
Sorry, no. Any tire shredding will have to be done manually... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=psion]We are working with bloody amateurs! Would it be too much to hope that the two SS agents have Drive?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=psion]We are working with bloody amateurs! Would it be too much to hope that the two SS agents have Drive?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC, Cover Girl and Saint]
They have competence...

Would you like a hint?

Or I'll give it to you for free with a knowledge check with synergy bonus from tactics (but I don't think you have the right feat, so just a knowledge check.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock]If it's just a semi, we stay in the house. If it's a semi with trailer, we go for the SUV.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]If it's just a semi, we stay in the house. If it's a semi with trailer, we go for the SUV.[/sblock]




[sblock=Estate agents]
It does have a trailer, stenciled "Treasures of the East" on the side.

It's a double move to the front porch from the study[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It has a trailer, it was mentioned earlier.  My dex and Athletics suck, so I'm just working towards the car and will start it next round.  That should give Cover Girl and the Sen. more time to get here.  If their coming that is.[/sblock]

Saint pushes the button to open the garage door and moves towards the car.  He tries to see what is going on down by the gate, but is trying to keep his mind on what he is doing and what he can control.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

Cleo leads the senator at a flat run from the study to the SUV waiting outside. "<Saint>, if you're coming, grab the cook and get to the exit vehicle!"


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]It has a trailer, it was mentioned earlier.  My dex and Athletics suck, so I'm just working towards the car and will start it next round.  That should give Cover Girl and the Sen. more time to get here.  If their coming that is.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, but only you saw it, and I don't remember you adding that detail...

I only told Mr. Anderson because I'd assumed Cover Girl would just ask over the tactical.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> "Made ya flinch," Leadfoot says, mostly to herself. She guns the car again, single-minded in her pursuit of the target.
> 
> [sblock]It would make sense for her to call Veins, but it wouldn't be in character. Bonnie has been challenged - now it's time to get it on.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Gatac]Machete will call Veins next round since his cheap pistol is completely worthless in this situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cleo leads the senator at a flat run from the study to the SUV waiting outside. "<Saint>, if you're coming, grab the cook and get to the exit vehicle!"




As Saint opens the door to the garage and hits the garage open button, and the house alarm starts blaring, he looks back towards the kitchen to see Estella with a quizical look, giving him time to tell her to get out.

As the semi ponderously accelerates past the turn, the secret service agents make towards the house at a dead run.

[sblock=Cover Girl, Saint]
Opponent and SS agents have acted. Feel free to take your next turns in any order. I have Saint piling into the car in the garage and Cover Girl at the SUV getting in with the senator.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Road Chase*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gatac]Machete will call Veins next round since his cheap pistol is completely worthless in this situation.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]
Woops, I forget to resolve the damage
[/sblock]

Machete's shot shatters some glass, getting the would-be assailant's attention.

[sblock=Machete]That will only take a half action, so you can still take a shot. But you might want to wait until we see if Leadfoot takes the attack advantage, as that will give you a bonus to hit[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]

Seeing the oncoming semi, Cleo calls into her radio "<Redshirt 1>, you're in the SUV with me and the Senator. <Redshirt 2>, you're in the towncar with  <Saint> and the cook. Hopefully that should give them something to think about!"


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

“Miss Medina, hurry we’re taking the Senator’s car and getting out of here.  This place is no longer safe!”  He waits a second to see if she’s coming, then looks towards the Agent running towards him. _Damn, move it buddy._


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

*The Estate*



			
				figmike said:
			
		

> “Miss Medina, hurry we’re taking the Senator’s car and getting out of here.  This place is no longer safe!”  He waits a second to see if she’s coming, then looks towards the Agent running towards him. _Damn, move it buddy._




The senator, Cover Girl, and Agent Guy all pile into the SUV and are ready to button up promptly.

The garage opens just in time for agent Nellis to come barreling through... Estella takes a bit longer to get in. She piles into the back seat as speedily as she can, whereupon she pulls out her crucifix and starts intoning prayers to Santa Maria. Saint looks up and sees the oncoming semi about to barrel through the gate, and considers saying some himself.

[sblock=Estate Agents]
The SUV is loaded first and can get a half round of movement off before the semi moves.

After which, feel free to take you next round actions in any order.

The SUV has an accel of 3 and a top speed of 100 mph

The luxury sedan has an accel of 4 and a top speed of 110 mph.

I'll see if I can work up a map tonight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[imager]http://livingspycraft.com/meta/@MBR/6065:10179.jpg[/imager]

"Act like you've got the package!" Cleo shouts to Saint just before the SUV buttons up.

"Go! Go! Go!" she urges the redshirt she's ended up with. "We let the other car out the gates first if we can - it's faster, it's the Senator's usual ride, so logically the Senator should be in that one and not this one."

That said, she pulls out her iphone and puts the ear piece over her free ear. Her fingers fly over the screen, bringing up the cellular interceptor function: with luck, the goons will be reporting the chase to their superiors. Backgrounding that, she hits the speed dial for Veins.

"Hey, it's me. We've got trouble."


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock]That reminds me. Where are Hicks and the 4th agent? Are they with Veins or the drivers?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

> "We let the other car out the gates first if we can - it's faster, it's the Senator's usual ride, so logically the Senator should be in that one and not this one."




[sblock=OOC]
I'll skip the notice check... You REALLY don't have time. It will take an extra round to get the senator to switch vehicles but which time the semi will be _*right there*_. Not to mention the lincoln is currently CLOSER to the semi.

Once you get accelerating, both vehicles should outdistance and outmaneuver a semi easily. The life-threatening nature of the situation may be getting lost in the slow pace of PbP posting, but the semi is really just about to barrel through the gates... as it is, clearing the area before the semi hits is going to be _close_.[/sblock]




			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]That reminds me. Where are Hicks and the 4th agent? Are they with Veins or the drivers?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
2 agents are with Veins. I had assumed Hicks and Johnson. Nellis and Guy are at the estate.

Their stats are identical, though I must confess when I described Hicks, I was thinking "Cobra Bubbles." 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Psion said:
			
		

> I'll skip the notice check... You REALLY don't have time. It will take an extra round to get the senator to switch vehicles but which time the semi will be _*right there*_. Not to mention the lincoln is currently CLOSER to the semi.




There's no swapping of cars going on. Cleo, Guy and the Senator are in the SUV and staying there. The idea was to make it look like he's actually in the Lincoln by letting it out the gate first. If that's impossible, so be it.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]There's no swapping of cars going on. Cleo, Guy and the Senator are in the SUV and staying there. The idea was to make it look like he's actually in the Lincoln by letting it out the gate first. If that's impossible, so be it.[/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
Please hop over to the OOC thread
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Woops, I forget to resolve the damage
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...




[sblock]Honestly, this pistol is no good against a vehicle.  The best damage I can do without a crit is 11, and the vehicle only need to roll a 4 or higher on d20 to resist that.  If we get closer to the van, would I have a better chance to shoot out a tire, because I think that's really all I can do at this point.  I wish I had a grenade launcher or something   [/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 26, 2007)

_Hmm, it might work.  Not like I’m going to want to stick around here._

“Alright everyone, buckle up and keep your heads down,”  Saint said to the two passengers.  “This should be interesting.”  Touching his small crucifix and making a small prayer, he hits the gas and drives out.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 26, 2007)

"Everything happens at once - the girls are in trouble too, I'll head to them since I'm closer. 
Keep me updated."
Veins turns the car around and heads towards the girls.

[sblock=Drive]
I'm no driver, so if an agent's better assume they're driving, but if you need a check...
6
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

*The Road Chase*

Bonnie rams the van with a fierceness, yet enough precision to save her vehicle from the worst of it...

[sblock=Collision results]

collision damage (7d6=23, 7d6=32) 

Leadfoot's SUV takes 15 points (23 - 8)
The van takes 32 points

SUV - damage save = +11 (+7 base, +4 for security package)
DC = 10 + 15/2 = 17
SUV damage save (1d20+11=17) 

_Barely made it..._

Van - damage save = +7
DC = 10+32/2 = 26
Van damage save (1d20+7=13)

Van failed by 13 - suffers two damage save failure.
Van damage results (1d20=17, 1d20=16) 

Two tire hits. One is ignored due to the driver's baby it feat. The other, however...
Tire damage result (1d20+4=7) 

Fails by more than 10 -- the tire is shredded... the vehicle is immobilized and comes screeching to a halt.

You may stop at whateer distance from the van you wish, or keep rolling.[/sblock]

The decisive sideswipe folds one of the van's tires over, immobilizing it in the shoulder.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

Bonnie hits the brakes and slides the SUV to a stop. Reaching to the back, she grabs one of the leftover SMGs and hops out, intent on overwhelming the passengers of the van.


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

*The Road Chase*



			
				Gatac said:
			
		

> Bonnie hits the brakes and slides the SUV to a stop. Reaching to the back, she grabs one of the leftover SMGs and hops out, intent on overwhelming the passengers of the van.




[sblock=Leadfoot and Machete]
You have the initiative; Leadfoot has a half action; machete has a full round. How far do you wish to stop from the van?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Veins]
Make a new drive check
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leadfoot and Machete]
> You have the initiative; Leadfoot has a half action; machete has a full round. How far do you wish to stop from the van?
> [/sblock]




Machete leaps from the SUV, his signature weapon drawn, and charges the nearest van passenger, looking to hack and slash.

[sblock=OOC]Move to the open van door, hack at nearest foe.  Machete assumes the _unbeatable stance_ from Sword Basics and uses the _impale trick_ from the same feat.

*Attack Roll (spending 1 Action Die)*: attack roll + action die (1d20+4, 2d4=[12, 4], [2, 1]) = 19

*Damage Roll*: 1d8+2=9 
The machete has Armor Piercing [3] quality, if the defender has DR.
With the _impale trick_, Machete inflicts an additional 1 damage for every 2 by which he beats the opponent's Defense (add that to the total above).

_unbeatable stance_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls against those who have suffered damage from one of Machete's melee attacks during this combat.
_impale trick_: +1 damage for every 2 by which Machete's attack roll beats his target's Defense.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

Bonnie jumps out of the SUV and takes cover behind the large car.

[sblock=Combat Actions] (H1) Standard Move to a place behind the SUV where Bonnie has cover from enemy fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Machete leaps from the SUV, his signature weapon drawn, and charges the nearest van passenger, looking to hack and slash.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Move to the open van door, hack at nearest foe.  Machete assumes the _unbeatable stance_ from Sword Basics and uses the _impale trick_ from the same feat.[/sblock]




[sblock=Machete, OOC]
It takes 1 half action to enter the stance (see the note at the beginning of the melee feats.) Since you must move, you must choose to either attack or enter the stance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete, OOC]
> It takes 1 half action to enter the stance (see the note at the beginning of the melee feats.) Since you must move, you must choose to either attack or enter the stance.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Bah, OK.  No stance this round.  Machete will do it next round then.  It wouldn't help him now anyway, since Machete hasn't hit anyone yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=Machete, OOC]
The extra damage is +2. 
[/sblock]

The would be assassin throws the door open just in time for Machete to roll up on him with his blade. Machete's namesake bites into the man's shoulder, and the blood flows freely as he screams in pain. He wheels back with his rifle and lets loose.

The scream is replaced by a grimace as he pulls the trigger on his AK-47, but the shot goes wide and the bullets fly into the air.

[sblock=Machete]
Your opponent is now flat footed and fatigued
[/sblock]

Leadfoot rushes the van to join the fight. The driver jumps out of the van and unloads his weapon on Machete and Leadfoot. Bullets bite the dirt, but miss the mark.

[sblock=Map]
Until I get home and get my Campaign Cartographer installed on my new laptop, this will have to do...


```
. . . . . . . . . 
. . . . L . . . .
. . d . M . . . .
. . . V A V . . .
. . . V V V . . .
. . . . . . . . .
```
d = driver minion
a = Assassin Minion
M = Machete
L = Leadfoot
V = Van
[/sblock]

[sblock=Machete, Leadfoot]
Opponent has acted, feel free to post your next round actions in any order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

"This is... the final cut," Machete declares as he slashes again at the would-be assassin wedged into the open van door.

[sblock=Combat, Round Two]
Now employing _unbeatable stance_ as a half action.
*Attack Roll*: attack roll (1d20+5=7) + action dice action dice (2d4=5) = 12
This includes the +1 attack bonus from _unbeatable stance_.

*Damage Roll*: dmg roll (1d8+2=5) 
Remember to include the Armor Piercing [3] from the weapon.[/sblock]

OOC: That's some bad rollin'


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "This is... the final cut," Machete declares as he slashes again at the would-be assassin wedged into the open van door.
> 
> [sblock=Combat, Round Two]
> Now employing _unbeatable stance_ as a half action.
> ...




[sblock=Machete]
Not as bad as you think. One of your action dice was a 4... you forgot to explode it.
I did it for you...
Machete open ended action dice roll (1d4=4)
and again...
Machete open ended action dice roll (1d4=2)
6 more = 18, beat flat footed DC by 7, so +3 damage.

But it's still not enough to take him down... but he's no longer flat footed.
[/sblock]

The blade finds its mark, but the villain grits his teeth and is ready to strike back...


----------



## figmike (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Not sure what else to do right now.  I'm assuming I'm driving down towards the street, or maybe by this point I'm on the road.  My Dex +1 and Drive +0, make me pretty much at your mercy Psion.  Be gentle.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

*The Estate*

As the Lincoln and the suv make all haste away from the semi, the agent in the Lincoln unleashes an innefectual SMG burst on the semi. The semi veers towards the retreating vehicles, but soon it become clear he's not gaining any ground. As the cars speed away, Saint glances back to see the driver reaching up to press a button on something clipped to his visor.

The semi erupts in a fierce explosion...

[sblock=OOC]
Both the vehicles have sufficient accel to move them 160 feet this round; the SUV had a head start, so it made it past 240.

Blast increment is base 20 ft, tripled for blockbuster quality.

Blast radius 0 (House) = 34 points
House damage save (1d20+14=30). The house survives with "cosmetic" damage (cosmetic in the game sense... shutters and shingles are blasted off, windows are shattered, and the shrubberies will never be the same... we're talking a couple 100 grand of damage for a house like this.)

Blast radius 1 (Lincoln) = 17 points
Lincoln damage save (1d20+8=20)
The car escapes telling damage, but you think you see a hand...
Occupants are safe (blockbuster, it's save for no damage; add the car damage save, there is no chance of injury)

Blast radius 2 (SUV) = 8 points
SUV damage save (1d20+7=20)
SUV is also safe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

Bonnie steps up to the driver and gives him the business end of her boots - twice!

[sblock=Combat Actions](Free) Take 5ft. step toward driver, getting adjacent
(H1) Kick, Attack Roll: 17, Damage: 11
(H2) Kick, Attack Roll: 20, Damage: 9

I'd like to inflict subdual damage with these. Gotta leave someone to interrogate.

Links: Attacks, Damage

Since I did the same for both actions, I just had Invisible Castle roll each twice. I hope that's okay.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

*The Road Chase*



			
				Gatac said:
			
		

> Bonnie steps up to the driver and gives him the business end of her boots - twice!
> 
> [sblock=Combat Actions](Free) Take 5ft. step toward driver, getting adjacent
> (H1) Kick, Attack Roll: 17, Damage: 11
> ...




[sblock=Leadfoot]
Not a problem.

However...

To keep the d6 damage type when subduing, you have to take a -4, otherwise you have to go back to the d3 die type. In this case, you rolled well enough that it won't make a difference, so...

Minion damage saves. (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=16)[/sblock]

The driver takes one across the jaw... he weathers it pretty well, but by the time he figures out that little Bonnie is something to be reckoned with, the second kick lands and its lights out for the driver.


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

*The Road Chase*

[sblock=OOC]
Assassin rifle butt attacks. (1d20-2=1, 1d20-2=11)
[/sblock]

With Machete in his face, the assassin tries to using the butt of his rifle on Machete, but misses.

[sblock=Machete, Leadfoot]
The opponent has acted and you can take your turns in any order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

"Tricky little gringo, aren't ya?" Machete asks rhetorically, while swinging his blade indeterminantly towards the assassin.

[sblock=Combat, Round Three]
Still in _unbeatable stance_... taking 2 attacks against the assassin, half action each.

*Attack Roll One*: attack one (1d20+5=11) 
*Attack Roll Two*: attack two (1d20+5=22) 

*Damage Roll One (if necessary)*: 1d8+2=10 
*Damage Roll Two (if necessary)*: 1d8+2=5 

** For these, Machete gets a +1 bonus to damage for every 2 by which his attack roll exceeded the defender's Defense.  Also, his machete has Armor Piercing [3].
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

Still spinning from her previous attacks, Bonnie jumps onto her other leg and sends a series of fast kicks against the remaining sucka - er, opponent.

[sblock=Combat Round 3]Again, two Kicks for subdual. (This time, I'm going back to the 1d3 die, then. The bigger die isn't worth the rather steep attack penalty.)

(Free) 5ft. step towards the van.
(H1) Kick, Attack: 24, Damage: 7 Subdual
(H2) Kick, Attack: 19, Damage: 9 Subdual

Links: Attack, Damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Cancelled!]Disregard this post.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Tricky little gringo, aren't ya?" Machete asks rhetorically, while swinging his blade indeterminantly towards the assassin.
> 
> [sblock=Combat, Round Three]
> Still in _unbeatable stance_... taking 2 attacks against the assassin, half action each.
> ...




As the assassin raises his rifle for another strike, the Machete's blade finds purchase in his abdomen, and he collapses.

Machete looks up in time to see a motorcyclist a bit too determined to get around the traffic backup; Veins, in the oncoming traffic flow, sees him too. As he glides by, he reaches back into a container on the back of his bike; you see something a little bit too much like a collapsible stock for an SMG.

[sblock=Veins, Machete, Leadfoot]
Veins, roll initiative.

Machete, Leadfoot, you can keep your current init if you wish to act. Leadfoot still has an action.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Still spinning from her previous attacks, Bonnie jumps onto her other leg and sends a series of fast kicks against the remaining sucka - er, opponent.




[sblock=Leadfoot]
You knocked the driver out last round... was "lights out" too vague a term?   
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock]Actually, I was intending to help fight the same opponent Machete was engaged with. Seems to be moot now that the guy's done for. I'll put a notice in the previous post to make clear that it doesn't take place.[/sblock]

Bonnie runs out from behind the van for a better shot, draws her Glock and snaps off a quick shot at the motorcycle.

[sblock](H1) Standard Movement, get out from behind the van so I have a clear shot at the cycle.
(Free) Draw weapon as incidental action.
(H2) Standard Attack, Attack: 20, Damage: 4

I just hope the range penalties don't eat that one...[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 27, 2007)

Cleo blinks, staring at the burning remains of the semi. "What is it with these people and gross over reaction?"


----------



## figmike (Jun 27, 2007)

“Are you alright?” Saint calls out to Cover Girl as he gets out of the car.  Moving forward towards the smoky charred remains of the semi truck, he thinks to himself _“well that’s a new one.”_  He looks about to make certain no one else is coming after them.  He moves over to Cover Girl, “You want to deal with the Senator and the rest, while I take a look at the mess,” indicating the wreckage.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 28, 2007)

Veins raises his voice to the agents with him, "drop that cyclist - alive if possible". He then moves into position to take a shot and fires his x-bow bracer at the motorcyclist.

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure how much of that I can get through, but relevent rolls...
Init = 10
Attack = 9 
I assume that's a miss, but just in case he's flat-footed or otherwise fairly easy to hit...
7 Damage
8 rds basic paralytic onset time
Obviously if this is irrelevant by my Init count then disregard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Bonnie runs out from behind the van for a better shot, draws her Glock and snaps off a quick shot at the motorcycle.
> 
> [sblock](H1) Standard Movement, get out from behind the van so I have a clear shot at the cycle.
> (Free) Draw weapon as incidental action.
> ...




The bullet wings the cyclist, who looks back disdainfully and spurns his cycle on.


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

*The Road Chase*



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Veins raises his voice to the agents with him, "drop that cyclist - alive if possible". He then moves into position to take a shot and fires his x-bow bracer at the motorcyclist.




[sblock=Veins]
You're probably not quite in range for that yet. The agent driving (the agent is better, if marginally).[/sblock]

The driving agent veers towards the cyclist as he tries to slip down a fairway, cutting him off.

[sblock=Veins]The agent closes the range to 2 (100 feet) and lines you up, providing a +4 to attacks next round.

The second agent takes a shot with the mac 10, but...
[/sblock]

The other agent tries to pepper the cyclist with lead from his SMG, but misses.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 28, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> “Are you alright?” Saint calls out to Cover Girl as he gets out of the car.  Moving forward towards the smoky charred remains of the semi truck, he thinks to himself _“well that’s a new one.”_  He looks about to make certain no one else is coming after them.  He moves over to Cover Girl, “You want to deal with the Senator and the rest, while I take a look at the mess,” indicating the wreckage.




"Sounds like a plan," Cleo agrees


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: how far away is the cyclist?


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: how far away is the cyclist?




[sblock=OOC]
I'll give you room for a Hail Mary play. He's 25 ft away until he moves again (or rather "as he zips by, he comes withing 25ft..." you get what I mean.   
[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 28, 2007)

Veins, quickly fires two more shots off (unpoisoned ones this time), then curses as they fly off into the traffic.

[sblock=invisible castle hates me]
4 & 7
I think I've yet to roll anything above a 10, can't blame the program really as real dice do much the same to me!
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> I'll give you room for a Hail Mary play. He's 25 ft away until he moves again (or rather "as he zips by, he comes withing 25ft..." you get what I mean.
> [/sblock]




Machete smiles and draws a trio of sharp blades from within his trenchcoat, flinging them at the passing cyclist.

[sblock=Combat, Round Four]
Using the _steel rain_ feat...

Burst of Thrown Knives at the cyclist (counts as 3 Knives)...
*Attack Roll*: burst attack roll (1d20=5) 
Adjusted -2 for Range (25ft)

BIG MISS!
[/sblock]

... and one more for good measure!

[sblock=More Combat, Just Cuz...]
*Attack Roll*: throwing knife (1d20=6) 

LOL

   [/sblock]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I forgot that Machete's blade has the Bleed and Keen qualities.  They didn't really come into play against the assassin (he might have taken a point or two more of damage).  I'll make sure to mention it next time I use the weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Machete smiles and draws a trio of sharp blades from within his trenchcoat, flinging them at the passing cyclist.
> 
> [sblock=Combat, Round Four]
> Using the _steel rain_ feat...
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Well so much for that. Man, you guys rolls are sucking!

Would it help any if I mentioned you get two attacks on your turn...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Well so much for that. Man, you guys rolls are sucking!
> 
> Would it help any if I mentioned you get two attacks on your turn...
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Machete only has one more throwing knife on him.  I guess I'll throw it too - added above.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

*The Road Chase*

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, well then...
[/sblock]

The driver zips off down the road...

[sblock=Machete, Leadfoot, Veins]
The opponent has acted, you may post your turns in any order.

The chase has resumed, assuming you pursue. Normally lead would be 6, but I am going to assume due to the fact that Veins is probably actually in front of the cyclist for the moment, I'll reduce the lead to 4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

Machete leaps into the SUV and starts it, waiting for Leadfoot to get to the vehicle before taking off in pursuit of the cyclist.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 29, 2007)

The agents driving, but I'd suggest Ramming it, or attack runs if it's out of range.
I'll attempt to attack with unpoisoned x-bow bolts at long range, or handgun shots at short range.

[Sblock=OOC]
I'm off to bed and there tend to be a lot of posts while I sleep so...
Attack Rolls (x3)
The 2nd one's a threat, so I'll activate it if used.
X-bow damage.
handgun damage
Feel free to re-roll anything if it's too much.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> The agents driving, but I'd suggest Ramming it, or attack runs if it's out of range.
> I'll attempt to attack with unpoisoned x-bow bolts at long range, or handgun shots at short range.
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Since Gatac has been off for a while, I'll go ahead and roll the chase roll for your agent.
[/sblock]

The agent does well, managing to gain some ground (lead 4) and cut off the fairway from they cyclist, forcing him onto heavier traffic (room = tight).


The bolts impact, one decisively, leaving the bolt stuck in his back.

[sblock=OOC]
The critical hit imposes the _fatigued_ condition on the cyclist.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 29, 2007)

[sblock]Oh, sorry for that. The email notifications here don't really come anywhere near fast enough.[/sblock]

Bonnie grabs the unconscious attacker and unceremoniously dumps him into the back of the armored SUV. She steps around to the driver's side, takes her seat and puts the pedal to the metal.

"Got a live one!" she shouts to Machete. "''preciate it if you didn't change that!"


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> [sblock]Oh, sorry for that. The email notifications here don't really come anywhere near fast enough.[/sblock]
> 
> Bonnie grabs the unconscious attacker and unceremoniously dumps him into the back of the armored SUV. She steps around to the driver's side, takes her seat and puts the pedal to the metal.
> 
> "Got a live one!" she shouts to Machete. "''preciate it if you didn't change that!"




[sblock]
That's fine. Maneuver roll, please. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 29, 2007)

[sblock=Chase]Acceleration Boost: 4
Chase Strategy: Attack Run
Maneuver Roll: 17

I didn't add the Top MPH bonus, as I'm pretty sure the cycle has a better top speed than the SUV.[/sblock]

With a quick move, Bonnie reaches for where a normal car would hide its cigarette lighter and flicks the panel open, then thumbs the "Go Baby Go!" switch. The car bucks like a bronco as the nitrous oxide injection starts up, but Bonnie keeps the wheel steady and the pedal to the metal.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2007)

OOC: LOL I guess Leadfoot shoved Machete out of the driver's seat.  She'll pay for that later.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 29, 2007)

[sblock]Again I ask how the Senator and co are reacting to the explosion et al[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]Again I ask how the Senator and co are reacting to the explosion et al[/sblock]




The senator is shocked speechless, considering that his life (like yours) came that close to being snuffed out.


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> [sblock=Chase]Acceleration Boost: 4
> Chase Strategy: Attack Run
> Maneuver Roll: 17
> 
> ...




The cyclist surges forward towards the twins. But not realizing his lead is not as safe as he suspects with his nitrous boost, Leadfoot and Machete close in on him and line up for an attack.

[sblock=Leadfoot, Machete, Veins]
You win the check with 2 advantages; please choose them.

Then, once chosen, Leadfoot gets 1/2 action; machete and veins get a full round to act.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 29, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> The senator is shocked speechless, considering that his life (like yours) came that close to being snuffed out.




Cleo puts in another call to Veins.


----------



## figmike (Jun 30, 2007)

Saint walks over to the wreckage, sifting through any object not too dangerous to the touch, hoping to find anything of value.  Something to tell him who this man was.  And who sent him.


Investigation (1d20+7=24)


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Saint walks over to the wreckage, sifting through any object not too dangerous to the touch, hoping to find anything of value.  Something to tell him who this man was.  And who sent him.
> 
> Investigation (1d20+7=24)




[sblock=OOC]
Investigation is more information gathering and research. Before you get enough information to do that, you need a search or analysis/forensics check.[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Dang.  Oh well.  Then lower my roll to 20 (0 ranks)  and then lower it to 16 (no Forensics Kit.  Complex Skill Check number one (of unknown) completed. [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Dang.  Oh well.  Then lower my roll to 20 (0 ranks)  and then lower it to 16 (no Forensics Kit.  Complex Skill Check number one (of unknown) completed. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
I'd assume you would search, and leave the analysis to people with that skill.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jun 30, 2007)

[sblock]Attack x 2. What's the lead, anyway?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> [sblock]Attack x 2. What's the lead, anyway?[/sblock]




[sblock=Leadfoot (Machete, Veins)]
Since you chose attack twice and no leads, the lead is still 5, i.e., range = 250 ft.

Those for leadfoot and machete, the attack advantage grants a +6 to attack and +1 threat range. Of course, unless your weapons have a pretty long range, it might not help much.
[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 30, 2007)

"Are you two on this, Cleo's trying to get my attention?"
If Bonnie/Machete say they can handle it, Veins will return to the senators house.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 30, 2007)

[sblock]Well, dammit. I guess that's pretty much a wash, then.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Are you two on this, Cleo's trying to get my attention?"
> If Bonnie/Machete say they can handle it, Veins will return to the senators house.




[sblock=OOC]
Please see the OOC thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> [sblock]Well, dammit. I guess that's pretty much a wash, then.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC, Leadfoot]Right, but lead is progress and improves your position for following rounds, you have to re-do things like attack or defense every round.

Lead is harder to get, though; it takes 2 additional advantages for every lead choice beyond the first. It's generally a good strategy to select lead at least once, and then select your other strategy as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Machete has the rifle from the assassin, but I just realized Machete doesn't know how to use rifles.  I was going to pick that up next time I had a chance.

 :\ 

So, I don't think there's really nothing Machete can do at this range.  The +6 attack would nullify my attack penalty for non-proficiency, but I think I'd still have some range penalties to hit the cyclist.  Unless this is a super-sniper rifle or something with some sick range, my chances to hit are going to be pretty slim.

Still +1 to threat is kinda tempting.

Psion, can you give me the stats for this rifle, or at least tell me which one it is so I can look up the stats myself?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 2, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Psion, can you give me the stats for this rifle, or at least tell me which one it is so I can look up the stats myself?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
It's an AK-47:
RSA AK-47 assault rifle (dmg 3d6 lethal, error 1–2, threat 20, ammo 30M5, range 125 ft., SZ/Hand S/2h, qualities: DEP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2007)

Machete leans out the passenger's side window with his newly-acquired AK-47 and fires it at the motorcycle.  "You're not getting away that easily, Ponchito," he says.

[sblock=Combat, Round Five(?)]
*1. Attack Roll*: First shot with the AK-47 (taking range penalty of -2) (1d20=8) 
*2. Attack Roll*: Second shot with the AK-47 (taking range penalty of -2) (1d20=20).  That's a Threat.  Damn, I'm running out of Action Dice.  I'll go ahead and activate it as a Critical Hit.
*2. Damage Roll*: Damage for the AK-47 (Critical Hit) (3d6=12)

Since Machete hit the motorcycle with a critical hit, and spent 1 action die, the motorcycle automatically fails one damage save.  In addition, the motorcycle must attempt a Damage save DC 16 or take another damage result.  I don't know if the motorcycle has taken any more damage, but if so, it's cumulative as far as the damage save is concerned.

Here are the damage results:
*Automatic Damage Result*: vehicle damage result (1d20=5) - Controls (attack severs hydraulic lines, control cables, or steerage links, vehicle's Turning Power Rating decreases by 1).
*Possible Damage Result*: vehicle damage result (1d20=16) - Traction (attack hits one of the vehicle's tires, tire must make a damage save DC 16 (+1 to the save for size, I don't think the normal vehicle save mod applies), if save fails, tire is punctured and vehicle's Turning Power rating decreases by 2).

According to the Vehicle Damage section (p.235), if the motorcycle suffers a number of damage results equal to 1/2 the squares it occupies (1 square for most motorcycles in the book), the vehicle becomes _inoperable_.  I'd guess there's be the possiblity of a crash at that point, since he's going so fast   
[/sblock]

Machete pulls himself and the rifle inside the SUV.  Seeing the result of his work, Machete smiles, the first time Leadfoot or anyone else in his presence has seen the normally dour figure crack such a smile.  "Our work is done here," Machete says.  "Let's scoop him up and head back."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2007)

Acting on Cleo's instructions Veins takes a look around for the girls...


----------



## Psion (Jul 2, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Machete leans out the passenger's side window with his newly-acquired AK-47 and fires it at the motorcycle.  "You're not getting away that easily, Ponchito," he says.
> 
> [sblock=Combat, Round Five(?)]
> *1. Attack Roll*: First shot with the AK-47 (taking range penalty of -2) (1d20=8)
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Dmg save (1d20+6=11) 

The cyclist has a feat that can defray one crit... but not two. So...
[/sblock]

The sudden deflation of a tire causes the cyclist's wheel to seize up, and it crashes. The cyclist tries to leap free, but he remains immobile after the crash.

[sblock=All]
The chase scene has ended.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 2, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Acting on Cleo's instructions Veins takes a look around for the girls...




After a short surveilance of the area, you find their vehicle still proceeding hastily down the river road.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2007)

Head after them and get them to pull over.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 2, 2007)

Seeing the bike flip, Bonnie yelps a short "Boo-yeah!", then brings the SUV to a stop.

"Load 'im up, we're gonna play ambulance."


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Seeing the bike flip, Bonnie yelps a short "Boo-yeah!", then brings the SUV to a stop.
> 
> "Load 'im up, we're gonna play ambulance."




After the vehicle comes to a stop, Machete gets out and looks upon the destruction he's wrought.  "Pretty handy, this AK-47," he says.  "Oughta get me one of these... just in case."

Machete quickly grabbed the cyclist, or what was left of him, and, opening the SUV's trunk, tosses the cyclist's body inside.

"Let's roll, sister," he says, heading back to the passenger's side of the SUV.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Machete quickly grabbed the cyclist, or what was left of him, and, opening the SUV's trunk, tosses the cyclist's body inside.




Machete hefts the body... his helmet is cracked, his arm and the side of his face bloodied. He is breathing shallowly.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Head after them and get them to pull over.




You catch up with them. "What's the problem?" the twin in the passenger seat says.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 3, 2007)

"There was an attempt on your life, I think we really need to get you two to a secure location"


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Machete hefts the body... his helmet is cracked, his arm and the side of his face bloodied. He is breathing shallowly.




As Machete gets inside the SUV, he turns to say to Leadfoot, "We can still  question the guy."  Machete watches the road as Leadfoot takes off.  "If we hurry," he continues.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

*Scene 3*

Following the mayhem, the senator decides to hole up at the Capitol until his estate is repaired. The twins are shocked to learn there is an attempt on their lives.

[sblock=OOC]
Scene 3 has begun. Characters can begin their investigations and let me know what they do with the prisoner.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Machete looks in the back of the SUV, at the injured and woozy cyclist prisoner, then back to Leadfoot.

"Take us to the sleazy part of town," Machete says.  "A part of town you'd never be caught dead.  A part of town where no one will _care_ what we do with this guy."

Once the vehicles arrives at the _sleazy part of town_, Machete looks around.  "Find us a motel that charges by the hour," he suggests.

Arriving at said motel, Machete gets out, and turns to the driver's side before entering the motel office.  "I don't think you want to be here when this goes down," he says to Leadfoot.  "You're a good driver, and you can sure kick some ass, but I don't want you to get hit with whatever I have to do to get this guy to talk."  He grabs some jumper cables and rope from the back of the SUV.

Machete will pay for 2 hours at this shady motel, then has Leadfoot drive around into an alley behind the motel.  He drags the prisoner out, and, holding the prisoner over his shoulder, approaches the driver's side once more.  "Now go on, get out of here," he says.  "I'll find my way back once I'm done here."

Machete finds a stealthy path to get the prisoner into the motel room.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Someone put up $50 for the motel room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Someone put up $50 for the motel room.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Machete has it.  He'll pay the $50.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

*-The Interrogation Scene-*

Machete takes the prisoner inside the motel room and shuts and locks the door, bolting the door if possible.  If the door won't bolt or doesn't have a bolt, Machete will drag a table in front of the door, or jam a chair between the floor and the doorknob.

Throwing the prisoner on the bed, Machete removes the cyclist's clothing, all but his undies.

Finding an appropriate chair, Machete places it in the bathroom.  He uses the rope he found in the back of the SUV to tie the prisoner to the chair.  Machete grabs the ice bucket (if there is one) and fills it with cold water.  Next, Machete rips the plastic cover off the power outlet in the bathroom (or if there isn't one in the bathroom, the nearest power outlet to the bathroom).  Machete spends some time attaching the jumper cables to the exposed wires.

Machete then wakes the prisoner.  If the prisoner won't wake under normal circumstances, Machete uses the cold water to wake him.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

"All right," a kneeling Machete says to the wake prisoner.  "Let's get down to business.  You are in some serious trouble.  But you probably know that already."

Machete stands and walks to the other side of the bathroom.  "No one knows where you are, and no one's coming to find you."  Machete rips the shower curtain from the rod.  "So you might as well talk," he says.

"I'm gonna ask you a few questions.  If you answer them, and I _believe_ your answers, no one has to get hurt." 

Machete pulls a wrench out of his bag.  "So, the questions," he says, tapping the wrench in one hand against the other while speaking.  "Who are you working for?" 

Before the prisoner can answer, "Why were you and your dead friends trying to stop us from following the twins?"

[sblock=Interrogation, Round One]
I'm hoping that at least the Prey will get a -4 penalty for having _no hope of rescue_, and it'd be nice if he also gets a -6 penalty for _threat of torture_, but I can do more of that later, if need be.  

I'm going to use the *Goad* strategy.  It requires an Intimidation check.

intimidation check (+6 base, -4 for Goad) (1d20+2=22) - That's a THREAT on the Intimidate check.  Not sure what that does, if anything.  If this is like Coercion (p.134), a Threat halves the time required (Goad takes 1  hour, so that would reduce it to 1/2 hour).  According to the general rules for Dramatic Conflicts, a Critical Success will automatically reduce the lead by 1 to 5.  I'll go ahead and spend my last Action Die to activate the Critical Success.

Assuming Machete wins the opposed check, the only advantage he can choose is *Slip*.  If Machete wins, he automatically gets one Slip.  If Machete wins by 8 or more, he gets another Slip.  If Machete somehow wins by 16 or more, Machete gets another Slip.  Machete will use each of these Slips to extract 1 clue or important secret from the Prey.  Each of these will help next round by adding to Machete's effective Base Will Save for the purposes of selecting Strategies.[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Veins drives the girls to the Capitol building, updating them on the situation, and trying to judge their reactions as he does so. The attempt on their lives still leaves them as part of only a handful of people that could've leaked the senators movements that night.

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure if best qualified as Detect Lie or Resist Manipulate: But either way my bonus is *+5*, and it's a passive check - so I don't roll it
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Interrogation, Round One]
> I'm hoping that at least the Prey will get a -4 penalty for having _no hope of rescue_, and it'd be nice if he also gets a -6 penalty for _threat of torture_, but I can do more of that later, if need be.
> 
> I'm going to use the *Goad* strategy.  It requires an Intimidation check.
> ...




[sblock=Machete]
Actually goad uses investigation; you sort of read between the lines and notice little slips. 

But still, you get 2 clues, and the lead drops to 5.
[/sblock]

The injured man wearily mumbles "I wasn't doing anything... I was just watching for the girls... the senator said he suspected trouble..."

[sblock=OOC]
(That should give you 2 clues... sorta 3, depending on how you slice it.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Veins drives the girls to the Capitol building, updating them on the situation, and trying to judge their reactions as he does so. The attempt on their lives still leaves them as part of only a handful of people that could've leaked the senators movements that night.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Not sure if best qualified as Detect Lie or Resist Manipulate: But either way my bonus is *+5*, and it's a passive check - so I don't roll it
> [/sblock]




While debriefing the girls, they both seem pretty shaken up by what has transpired today. Katherine is in near shock. Cassandra is having a slightly different reaction. She seems to be in shock, but beneath it all, Veins can't help but feel she seems more, well, _disappointed_.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 3, 2007)

Veins decides not to push her at the moment, it would've been nice to search her room, but that's a bit out of the question now...

When he gets back to the others Veins will try and have quiet word away from earshot to keep an eye on Cassandra, and the reason's why. Once the girls and senator is all secure he'll head out to the burning wreck of the senators house and see if he can uncover anything.

[sblock=OOC]
We also need someone to do some research on "Treasures of the East" see what they can turn up.

This game is slightly freaky in that I have stepsisters called Catherine & Cassandra, and they're twins.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Veins decides not to push her at the moment, it would've been nice to search her room, but that's a bit out of the question now...
> 
> When he gets back to the others Veins will try and have quiet word away from earshot to keep an eye on Cassandra, and the reason's why. Once the girls and senator is all secure he'll head out to the burning wreck of the senators house and see if he can uncover anything.




[sblock]=OOC]
The building isn't quite a smoldering ruin... it's still standing, though all the windows facing that way have been shattered and the siding is ruined, and some supports make it less than perfectly safe, but the contents are intact.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete]
> Actually goad uses investigation; you sort of read between the lines and notice little slips.
> 
> But still, you get 2 clues, and the lead drops to 5.
> ...




[sblock]2 is good enough.  Now, I can use Bad Cop![/sblock]

"Senator, huh?" Machete asks.  He wracks the wrench against the bathroom sink, probably denting/breaking it.  "How do I know you're really working for the senator?"  Machete considers the senator remark to be a possible red herring, as the senator would no doubt have mentioned if he'd hired an additional security patrol.  

"I think you're making that up.  ****ing with me.  I wouldn't **** with me if I were you, buddy."  Machete bashes the chair, just above where the prisoner's left arm is lashed.  "Y'know, at this angle, I can probably put this heavy steel wrench right through your forearm, at least crack it real bad.  Your bike-riding days would be over for a while."

Machete glares at the prisoner.  "You probably think I'm a cop," he continued.  "And you're right.  I AM a cop.  But not all cops follow the rules..."

[sblock=Interrogation, Round Two]
All right.  Due to the gaining of 2-3 clues, Machete now has an effective Base Will Save of +4 or +5 (I'm gonna call it +4 for now).  Therefore, I've got a wider range of Strategies available.

*Bad Cop* seems like the way to go here, and that _does_ use Intimidate     

*Intimidate check*: intimidate check, no mods (1d20+6=7) 

Well, ya can't win 'em all   [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Interrogation, Round Two]
> All right.  Due to the gaining of 2-3 clues, Machete now has an effective Base Will Save of +4 or +5 (I'm gonna call it +4 for now).  Therefore, I've got a wider range of Strategies available.
> 
> *Bad Cop* seems like the way to go here, and that _does_ use Intimidate
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
No, you can't (action dice spent...)
The lead shifts one in his favor (now 6) for a critical failure. He continues with "I'm no rat..."
[/sblock]

He resists feebly, but something about your coarse display builds a glimmer of confidence in him. He looks up with his bleary eyes and says "I'm about as messed up as I'm going to get. But my friends are no one for you or I to trifle with. One of us will wake up dead in the morning." He pauses, and then adds acidicly, "amigo."


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

"Oh, now you think you're _funny_?" Machete asks, bashing the rest of the bathroom sink to pieces.

Machete walks out to his bag and returns with a screwdriver.  "Damn, this is gonna hurt," he says.  "I'm glad I'm not in your shoes.  You sure you don't want to talk?"

Machete holds the screwdriver like a dagger, arm cocked, ready to plunge the screwdriver into the back of the prisoner's hand.

"Just tell me who you're really working for and this can all end.  Otherwise..." 

[sblock=Interrogation, Round Three]
*Bad Cop* again...

*Intimidation check*: intimidation check (no mods) (1d20+6=10) 

The dice, once again, do not love me   
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Interrogation, Round Three]
> *Bad Cop* again...
> 
> *Intimidation check*: intimidation check (no mods) (1d20+6=10)
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, well, he's not doing so hot right now. You win, two advantages.
[/sblock]

You think he just wet himself...


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2007)

[sblock]I'll take a Lead (back down to 5 I believe) and a Stress for 1d4 Stress Damage: stress dmg (1d4=1) [/sblock]

"Not gonna answer me, huh?" Machete barks, slamming the screwdriver right through the prisoner's hand.

"Does *that* refresh your memory?"

[sblock=Interrogation, Round Four]
Continue to use *Bad Cop* as a Strategy...

*Intimidate Check*: intimidate check (no mods) (1d20+6=10) 

Wow.  Another crappy roll.  This interrogation may never end!
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]I'll take a Lead (back down to 5 I believe) and a Stress for 1d4 Stress Damage: stress dmg (1d4=1) [/sblock]
> 
> "Not gonna answer me, huh?" Machete barks, slamming the screwdriver right through the prisoner's hand.
> 
> "Does *that* refresh your memory?"




[sblock=OOC]
That's an injury.[/sblock]

The prisoner passes out, his eyes roll back in his head, and he starts convulsing.


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2007)

Machete dresses the wound and takes the unconscious guy back into the alley.  Making sure he isn't being watched, Machete tosses the prisoner into a dumpster.  Machete then burns the guy's clothes, puts the ashes into the bathroom trashbag (if it has one), wipes the place down, dumps the ashes onto the ground, and heads out.

Muttering something about the _gringo_, Machete walks to a payphone and calls a cab to meet him at a corner about three blocks away.  The cab will take Machete to a store about 2-3 blocks from the senator's house (or more if necessary or there isn't a store or anything that close), and hoof it from there to the senator's crib.


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Veins, after done observing the twins and discharging them to a temporary room near the Capitol, heads out towards the estate. There are Maryland state police, FBI, and secret service officers collecting at the scene, and a perimeter is already being set up.

Saint and Cover Girl are already there, and already had a chance to comb through some of the scraps. They discover some licensing papers and a burn remnant of a wallet identifying the driver as a Sayid Bajadi.

Veins heads into the house and starts looking through Cassandra's room. It's mostly the sort of thing you might expect of a pampered college student. He is about to give up when he notices a small book stuffed in the back of her closet... it appears to be a diary.


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Reading through the diary is... interesting to say the least. The diary is rife with details--blackmail quality details--of men she and Katherine have had relations with. These men, from the descriptions in the diary, consist of security personnel, low-level Bostonian lawyers, and the occasional son of a congressman.

As interesting as that is, flipping through, the diary turns a bit more serious. It details an amateur investigation of accounting at Atlantic Consulting Inc. She sites some transactions her father made that are sited as "Research — Steel Import Tariff, Impact on Northeast Manufacturers." An explanatory note by Cassandra questions what her father had to do with the steel industry. She notes that there were two payments, in equal amounts. The dates might not seem conspicuous, except she has a note "Mom?" after the dates.

A quick check of the intel file confirms: the payments are before and after her mother’s death.

The diary’s last entry reads, "I’m taking them all out. This one’s for you, mom."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh hell, Veins rings through to Cleo, or whoever's likely to be near the girls (but not Machete - I mean I like the man but he's not exactly quite sane).
"It's Cassandra, I've got evidence - and I get the impression she's mad enough to either start shooting or have a bomb on her person."
He goes on to explain his findings in (very) brief.
"You need to arrest her, but do it quickly and before she knows what's going on."


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 5, 2007)

After getting Veins to start at the beginning, relating his reasons for suspecting this is somehow related to the daughter and showing her the diary, comes up with a better idea.

"We can't just arrest Cassandra. For one thing, it's not exactly within the remit of our cover identities to arrest our wards. Second, remember that Firefox ordered us to maintain the Senator as a UNITAS asset: screwing over his daughter isn't going to help there. Thirdly, you're forgetting that the people intercepted by Leadfoot and our pet psychopath were targeting the twins, which suggests that they may not have been responsible. Which leads to four, what one twin knows the likelihood is that the other does too, so... Oh bugger! One of you call Leadfoot and have her and the nutter get around to the girlfriend's place. She's either the person behind today's escapades or the next target. If she's not dead already."

As that call goes through, Cleo ushers the other two back to their car, leaving the crime scene in the hands of Hicks, who had been one of the Agents with Veins. She's on the phone herself, setting up a safe house with her contact. "We'll have somewhere secure to debrief them in about 8 hours," she goes on, taking shotgun. "Once that's set up and we've got everyone together, the nutter will set off the fire alarm and kill the hotel power supply, giving us a pretext to move them to where we'll be undisturbed.

"The way I see it, the Senator arranges for the missus to be bumped off. No argument there. But I don't think the daughter or daughters are out to kill him: it's just not satisfying enough. Destroying him, publically humiliating him; given their training, that's the way I'd go if I were them."


[sblock=Contact's check]Networking/Contact (1d20+6=19)
Networking/Contact (2d6=7)

[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jul 5, 2007)

Bonnie gets the call from Cleo and listens to her theory. At the end of it, she attempts to sum it up.

"What?!"

After taking a deep breath (and preventing the car from flying off the road in a sharp curve), Bonnie answers.

"That's...wow. I think I kinda lost track here - whose side are we on now?"


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 5, 2007)

"The same side we've always been on: that of the people writing our paychecks. We'll sit on the Senator and the twins until you get back, but don't hesitate to call if there's trouble."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2007)

Alright then... I'll check around the house a bit more, do a similar search on Katherine's room, the Senator's room, and any offices in the building.

[Sblock=Rolls]
Search checks: Cap 15. (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=14)
Why do I have no ranks in Search? Bit of a major flaw in my design there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 5, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Alright then... I'll check around the house a bit more, do a similar search on Katherine's room, the Senator's room, and any offices in the building.
> 
> [Sblock=Rolls]
> Search checks: Cap 15. (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=14)
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Y'know what... I forgot about result caps, because I use the Omni-competent quality in my home game.   

I'll give you a situational modifier since you know Katherine must have a similar diary...[/sblock]

Searching through Katherine's room, veins locates a similar diary stuffed in the pocket of an old coat. This diary, unlike Cassandra's, doesn't have any mention of the sort of findings Cassandra had, though there is an equivalent amount of blackmail quality dirt.

Also, rifling through her drawers, you find a Colt 1908 holdout pistol.

A more immediate observation is that Katherine's room is decorated with posters dedicated to left-wing causes (mainly environmental), something that Cassandra's room doesn't share.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 5, 2007)

"Speaking of which, I'm coming back with a prisoner in tow. Maybe he can give us some clues...that is, when he wakes up."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 6, 2007)

Veins muses as to whether the other girl has a matching pistol, Katherine doesn't seem quite like she'd buy it herself so maybe a precautionary 'gift' from the Father, or maybe even the Mother if she had some warning about getting bumped off.  He's already warned the others that she may be armed, though - so checks out the Senators office.


----------



## figmike (Jul 6, 2007)

Saint listens to the conversations and ideas being thrown around and starts to question what exactly is going on.  He has spent the past little while doing a search on the driver, Sayid Bajadi.

[sblock=A few Questions]

Do we know exactly where everyone is at this point?  By that I mean both Team Members and the Family members.

Do we have the ability to arrest any of the family members, even if we wanted to?

Investigation: Sayid Bajadi (1d20+7=21) [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 7, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Veins muses as to whether the other girl has a matching pistol, Katherine doesn't seem quite like she'd buy it herself so maybe a precautionary 'gift' from the Father, or maybe even the Mother if she had some warning about getting bumped off.  He's already warned the others that she may be armed, though - so checks out the Senators office.




The office is non-extraordinary. There are still some remnants of the senators package he was working on... pretty mundane boring legislative stuff. There is a computer and locked filing cabinets.

[sblock=OOC]
Rolls on computers and security, respectively, will be required to penetrate those.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 7, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Saint listens to the conversations and ideas being thrown around and starts to question what exactly is going on.  He has spent the past little while doing a search on the driver, Sayid Bajadi.
> 
> [sblock=A few Questions]
> 
> ...




[sblock=A few answers]
The family is at quarters near the capitol.

Team members are at the Estate or en route. Though I have heard some suggestions about heading elsewhere, I never got a statement that is what you are doing.
[/sblock]

Saint pulls up the intel file on Sayid Bajadi:

```
Bajadi, Sayid
Alias: William Khan
Age: 30
Nationality: German (in U.S. under work visa, Treasures of the East)
Occupation: Dockworker
```


----------



## figmike (Jul 7, 2007)

_Hmm,_ Saint thought to himself, _Treasures of the East.  That name keeps popping up.  More than just a random name on the truck as I originally thought._

[sblock=Investigation] Treasures of the East (1d20+7=27) 

Action Point to Activate that threat.

Oh, and I always figured I was at the senator's home investigating the attack.  At this point I'll need to be near a computer/ have the freedom to move to a library if internet is unable to get me the information.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 7, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> _Hmm,_ Saint thought to himself, _Treasures of the East.  That name keeps popping up.  More than just a random name on the truck as I originally thought._
> 
> [sblock=Investigation] Treasures of the East (1d20+7=27)
> 
> ...




[sblock=Saint]
For the sake of brevity, I'll assume you can tap into the network at the house using one of the twins' old laptops again.
[/sblock]

Saint does a furious search about everything that he can find out about Treasures of the East. There are several such businesses named, but the most likely hit is an importer of Persian-region imports with an office in Downtown DC. The business point of contact is apparently a man named Anas Al-Liby.

A further research of Al-Liby's public dealings (you'll have to use a class ability or access a more secure database to get deeper info) reveals that he owns a private cabin cruiser that is recorded as being moored in the Annapolis harbor.


----------



## figmike (Jul 7, 2007)

“Bingo.  Alright gentlemen and ladies,” Saint says over his radio.  "Treasures of the East is a Persian importer in the DC area.  The main contact man is named Anas Al-Liby.  And I also have his address.  It’s in Annapolis, so I’m going have Annapolis PD check it out.  Also I want a really good look at this Atlantic Consulting Inc.  Let’s see what’s going on with their records.”

Saint contact the agency, letting them know that to pick up and question this Anas Al-Liby about his involvement in the attacks and if he has any connection to Atlantic Consulting or the Senator and his family.  Then he lets them know he wants to get a detailed look at the records for Atlantic Consulting. 

[sblock=Gear Use]Manhunt: Anas Al-Liby
Legal Help: Warrant: Atlantic Consulting Inc.  Specially looking up these payments and any connections to Treasure of the East.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 7, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> “Bingo.  Alright gentlemen and ladies,” Saint says over his radio.  "Treasures of the East is a Persian importer in the DC area.  The main contact man is named Anas Al-Liby.  And I also have his address.  It’s in Annapolis, so I’m going have Annapolis PD check it out.  Also I want a really good look at this Atlantic Consulting Inc.  Let’s see what’s going on with their records.”
> 
> Saint contact the agency, letting them know that to pick up and question this Anas Al-Liby about his involvement in the attacks and if he has any connection to Atlantic Consulting or the Senator and his family.  Then he lets them know he wants to get a detailed look at the records for Atlantic Consulting.
> 
> ...




Saint calls in the agency tracking team and taps local police contacts to close in on. Willow tells you agent HAGGARD will be assigned to the task and will be in touch.

Doing additional research tapping Altantic Consulting will take a little time.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 7, 2007)

"Should we take a look at the business itself - or do you think we still need to check up on Katrine - I'm as far as I can go here, unless someone wants to break into the senators files."


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2007)

OOC: I guess Machete shows up wherever the rest of the agents are.

Machete walks in.  "Looks like I didn't miss much," he says in his typical deapan.  "Que pasa?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 9, 2007)

With little left to do at the house, Veins looks up to see if theres an address registered to 'Treasures of the East' (phonebook will probably do...), and makes his way down there.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Do I still have any agents with me?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jul 9, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> Do I still have any agents with me?
> [/SBLOCK]




[SBLOCK=OOC]
If you diverge from watching the twins or the Senator, or investigating the estate, probably not. That's not within their charge.

I'll assume everyone is going with you unless I hear differently by this afternoon. We need to go forward.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Gatac (Jul 10, 2007)

Leadfoot's armored SUV comes to a screeching halt outside of the secure location. Looking rather like Frank Miller's idea of a deliverywoman, Bonnie climbs out, grabs the still-unconscious perp and shoulders him, then walks over to the huddled masses of agents.

"The things you find when you clean out your trunk..."

She unceremoniously dumps the attacker onto the ground. The way she sees it, he's not her problem anymore. She spots Veins moving out and gives him a mischievous wink.

"Need a ride?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 10, 2007)

"What's with him?"


----------



## Gatac (Jul 10, 2007)

"Well, usually, when I kick somebody, they flinch," Bonnie explains. "He didn't."


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2007)

Machete shoots Bonnie a toothy grin.  "Yeah, I know the feeling," he says.

"So, aren't we supposed to be guarding a senator or something?  Where is he?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 10, 2007)

"He's inside, should be safe enough there provided he doesn't go for a wander."


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "He's inside, should be safe enough there provided he doesn't go for a wander."




"Good," Machete replies.  "Now where did those twin daughters of his go?  I'd like to _check up_ on them."


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

*The Senator's Quarters (The Capitol)*

[sblock=OOC]
Catching up to the declarations in the OOC thread, I have Cover Girl and Machete Heading to the Senator's quarters, and Veins, Leadfoot, and Saint heading to Treasures of the East[/sblock]

Cover Girl and Machete pull into the parking structure and are about to park in a section cordoned off for security when they see one of the twins crossing the way from her car into the building, in the same clothes she was wearing earlier in the day and her purse clutched under her arm. Cover Girl notices she seems to be in a hurry.


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

*Treasures of the East*

As Leadfoot screeches to a halt near the site of Treasures of the East, the group sees a pair of DC Police cars and an unmarked sedan out front. A dark sedan sits in a parking spot in the back. A few policemen are inspecting the area; a man in a suit with a ruddy, weathered-looking complexion approaches the SUV. "Ah, agents. I was told to expect you." He leans down to the window as you approach and lowers his voice.

"I'm HAGGARD. We have to locals on the scene. Al Liby, or who we beleive is Al-Liby was spotted  here. Apparently he gave them the slip just before I got here. Since he didn't take his vehicle, we're not sure where he's headed."

"The local haven't had a chance to inspect the building yet. I told them you'd be arriving with a warrant," he says as he reaches into his jacket and pulls out the documentation. "If any of you need to snoop around before the local detectives star peering into things, now's your chance."


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 11, 2007)

Cleo catches up with her. "Hi."

[sblock=Sense Motive]Sense Motive (1d20+7=15)
Notice (1d20+8=10)
Basically to determine which twin and what she's up to.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cleo catches up with her. "Hi."
> 
> [sblock=Sense Motive]Sense Motive (1d20+7=15)
> Notice (1d20+8=10)
> Basically to determine which twin and what she's up to.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
It appears to be Cassandra, judging more from what she was wearing, though other cues don't put you off this in any way. BTW, that would normally be a secret check.
[/sblock]

Cassandra seems startled at your approach, and takes on a less pressed, more depressed and stressed affect. "Oh, hi agent."


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> It appears to be Cassandra, judging more from what she was wearing, though other cues don't put you off this in any way. BTW, that would normally be a secret check.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Cassandra seems startled at your approach, and takes on a less pressed, more depressed and stressed affect. "Oh, hi agent."




"Where are you going in such a hurry?" Machete asks, also sizing the girl up.

[sblock=OOC]Machete wants to check out the parking structure to make sure they aren't being watched or followed.

Notice +0, Tactics (Wis) +4 or (Cha) +5

Machete is concealing his shotgun beneath his trenchcoat, but probably not very well   [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Where are you going in such a hurry?" Machete asks, also sizing the girl up.




"I'm just going up to be with my father... I haven't seen him since all this broke," Cassandra says, apparently about to lose her composure. She continues walking, entering the elevator up into the hotel.

[sblock=OOC]
Nobody unusual or threatening in the parking structure, though of course there are all sorts of aides and lobbyists going to and fro.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> "I'm just going up to be with my father... I haven't seen him since all this broke," Cassandra says, apparently about to lose her composure. She continues walking, entering the elevator up into the hotel.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Nobody unusual or threatening in the parking structure, though of course there are all sorts of aides and lobbyists going to and fro.
> [/sblock]




"We'll follow you up then," Machete replies.  "No sense in taking any further risks today."


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

Cassandra, Cleo, and Machete board the elevator together. An agent is standing at the elevator exit on the destination floor. "Good morning miss Sullivan. Agents, I'm agent Purdue, can I see your identification."

After checking your badges he radios announcing the group, and directs you to the room.

There is another agent at the room entrance that nods you all in then closes the door. Inside, you see Katherine collapsed in a chair and the senator standing and pacing. Cassandra rushes towards the senator. "Daddy, I heard... who's doing this?"


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock]*grumble*[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock]*grumble*[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
If it weren't for email notifications, I'd have no clue what you are grumbling about.

In this format, I have a certain need to push things forward, but I'll make sure to pause where I think it's important.

But I have no problem backing up a step if you want to repost your action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]


			
				Psion said:
			
		

> If it weren't for email notifications, I'd have no clue what you are grumbling about.




Strength and weakness of the medium.



> But I have no problem backing up a step if you want to repost your action.




Nah, roll with it. But I'll ready an action to grab her if she does anything stupid.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Nah, roll with it. But I'll ready an action to grab her if she does anything stupid.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Cover Girl]
Well, "anything" stupid is a bit of a vague declaration for ready action, but I am going to assume this qualifies...[/sblock]

After the embrace ends, the Senator's cell phone rings. Cassandra sits on the couch as the senator takes the call. She pulls out some makeup and a small mirror and quickly fixes her makeup.

"No, the girls are here, we're all fine," the senator mutters into his phone as he turns away from the window and Cassandra. Just then, Cassandra puts her makeup back in her purse, unzips a side pouch, and starts to pull what appears to be a handgun similar to the one the agents found back at the estate...

[sblock=Cover Girl]
Feel free to take your readied action...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2007)

"Woah, sister, what's with the heater?" Machete asks, approaching the senator's daughter with some sense of urgency.

[sblock=Machete's Actions]Depending on what happens with the readied action...

*Initiative*: init (1d20+7=8)  LOL more bad rolling

If Cassandra has been taken care of, Machete moves to the senator, reveals his shotgun, and readies to shoot anyone who fires at him, the senator, Cassandra, or Cleo.

If Cassandra is still wielding her gun, Machete tries to disarm her.

*1. Martial Arts Attack*: unarmed strike / attempt to disarm (1d20+6=15) - This is an opposed attack roll.  My guess is against a gun, Cassandra would oppose with a melee attack roll.

If the first disarm attempt fails and Machete only needs to 5ft to get to Cassandra, he tries again -

*2. Martial Artts Attack*: unarmed strike / attempt to disarm (1d20+6=23) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC - Cover Girl and Machete]
Gonna let the cards fall where they may on this one.

Cassandra beat Machete's initiative and beat his notice with a conceal action check.

Cover Girl beat the conceal action check and has a readied action. She can take her readied action, but after that, the initiative check determines who acts first in the surprise round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Gah, no damn new post notice.[/sblock]

Seeing the unfolding of what could be something really ugly - something she's been half expecting and dreading since the investigation at the mansion - Cleo casually steps between Cassandra and her father before the gun can clear the purse; just as importantly it means she's between Machette and the sight of something that would doubtlessly start the latin psychotic waving around a bunch of knives and guns and frak the mission profile right up. She lays a restraining hand on the shoulder of the girl's shooting arm and whispers "What would your sister say to losing not only both her parents but her twin too? Come outside with me. Please?"

[sblock=OOC]Gah! Two short of a threat 8(
Impress/Persuade (1d20+6=23)

Init
Init (1d20+1=15)

And if necessary
Athletics/Grapple (1d20+2=16)[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 13, 2007)

Veins and the team head into the building - carefully, Veins acutely aware that they could've rigged the place to blow - but if there's a chance they can find a clue to catch him before he escapes it has to be taken.

[Sblock=OOC]
Search the place, Search Check, cap 15 (1d20+2=17)
Forensics check, cap 30 (1d20+5=15) (just in case anything needs investigating further)

P.S. It's my daughters birthday today, so this weekend I'm probably not going to be posting much - I'm getting the impression that we're nearly done anyway, and Al-Liby has escaped...


----------



## Psion (Jul 14, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Gah, no damn new post notice.[/sblock]
> 
> Seeing the unfolding of what could be something really ugly - something she's been half expecting and dreading since the investigation at the mansion - Cleo casually steps between Cassandra and her father before the gun can clear the purse; just as importantly it means she's between Machette and the sight of something that would doubtlessly start the latin psychotic waving around a bunch of knives and guns and frak the mission profile right up. She lays a restraining hand on the shoulder of the girl's shooting arm and whispers "What would your sister say to losing not only both her parents but her twin too? Come outside with me. Please?"




[sblock=OOC]
The way the readied action rules work, you have to make a reflex save if you wish to cancel your action. The way persuasion checks work, short of effects like Short Con, Diplomatic Solution, and Charmer, it takes a bit of time to make a persuasion check.

I did give you a small chance (=error on resolve check) that your words would stall her; it failed. It appears she is going to shoot anyways, I'll assume you proceed with your action.[/sblock]

Cassandra ignores Cover Girl, and feebly tries to move away to get a clear shot.

[sblock=OOC, Cover Girl]
Very feebly...
Cassandra - athletics (1d20+2=3) 
She got an error. Does anyone wish to activate it?
(Anyone would be cover girl... only cover girl and machete have line of sight, and Machete has no action dice.)

Or, alternately, let me know if you really wish to cancel your action.

If you activate the error, you get 2 grapple benefits, otherwise you only get one. Feel free to pick it/them out. If you disarm and pin her, the fight is effectively over, as Machete + SS agents will be on the scene before she can do anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 14, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Veins and the team head into the building - carefully, Veins acutely aware that they could've rigged the place to blow - but if there's a chance they can find a clue to catch him before he escapes it has to be taken.
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]
> Search the place, Search Check, cap 15 (1d20+2=17)
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
Al Liby's not scot free yet...[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Examining Treasures of the East quickly, there are a few immediately recognizable items of interest. Al Liby's computer is not locked. On the desktop are a number of time-labeled audio files. Playing them reveals them to be recordings of discussions between Al Liby and one of the twins.

In the recording, the twin in question expresses sympathy for the goals of Al Liby's group, and suggests that a good plan might be to take out a US Senator and his daughters.

Al-Liby acts skeptical, and demands a demonstration of what intelligence she can provide.

She offers her father’s schedule for one day, which included a last minute change of plan to his girlfriend’s apartment.

Al-Liby agrees. A later recording indicates he was satisfied with her demonstration. In that call, the twin gives Al-Liby her own and her father’s schedule, on the day the agents arrive on scene.


While searching for some other items of evidence, HAGGARD rushes in and says "this just in boys... the locals are saying they have an assualt report that probably correlates to Al Liby. A cab driver was assaulted and his cab was stolen. A passenger matching Al Liby's description asked for a ride to Annapolis. When the cabbie refused, Al Liby assaulted him and stole the cab."

"It will probably take the locals a few days to get on top of this. If I were you, I'd get your boys together and head out there, or he's history."


----------



## Gatac (Jul 14, 2007)

Leadfoot looks to her fellow agents.

"Did I just hear 'high-speed pursuit' ?"


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Oh yeah, activating that failure.Taking disarm & pin.[/sblock]

Cleo sighs inwardly again, sadly realising that she really had given Cassandra far too much credit in the Thinking Things Through department. _I really should have stopped the girl before we got in the lift, kept things neat and discrete. Ah well. Not my fault she's a selfish cow._

Those thoughts all flash through Cleo's head in a matter of moments. Her choice of where she'd lain her hand had been deliberate, letting her just dig a thumb into a pressure point. This in turn causes a muscle spasm that forces Cassandra to drop the gun which a quick movement of Cleo's foot knocks out of sight beneath the lounge.

At the same time Cleo's other hand comes up, catching Cassandra against the sternum and pushing her back down onto the lounge. "Play along," she whispers urgently into Cassandra's ear, "and we will make your father's suffering long and terrible and a glorious tribute to the three beautiful, talented and *smart* women he betrayed."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 14, 2007)

"Sounds like, let's go"
Lets get there, quickly - I assume he's heading for that boat.


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Seeing Cassandra under control, Machete calls Leadfoot on the cell phone.  "Yo, Leadfoot, we had a little trouble here with the senator, but it's all cleared up now.  How's it going on your end?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 15, 2007)

"We think Al-Liby is heading for his yacht in Annapolis, en-route now."


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking at Cleo, Machete says, "All right.  Secret service has stuff wrapped up here.  We'll be there asap."

Machete hangs up the phone.  "We gotta get to Annapolis," he tells Cleo.  "Al-Liby is headed out to sea."

[sblock=OOC]Psion, I don't know how far we are from Annapolis, and I'm not sure what sort of vehicles we have at our disposal.  Is it possible to borrow/commandeer one of the secret service vehicles?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Psion, I don't know how far we are from Annapolis, and I'm not sure what sort of vehicles we have at our disposal.  Is it possible to borrow/commandeer one of the secret service vehicles?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
It 33 miles from DC to Annapolis.

Machete and Cover Girl had one secret service SUV, but Treasures of the East is downtown DC as well, so Leadfoot could probably pick you up in 5 minutes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Machete picks up the cell phone again.  "Uhh, Leadfoot," he says.  "Looks like I might need a ride, if you want my help dealing with Al-Liby.  Any chance you could swing by and pick me up?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 15, 2007)

"Can we manage to pick the others up?" Veins asks Leadfoot - after all, she knows her skills and the abilities of the truck better than he does.


----------



## Psion (Jul 15, 2007)

*At the Sullivan's Quarters, Washington DC*

[sblock]
There's a bit of confusion here regarding the situation in the Senator's room, so I thought I'd add some more exposition to clarify.
[/sblock]

As Cleo wrests the gun from Cassandra and pins her, the secret service agent in the room moves to protect the Senator, interposing himself between Cassandra and the Senator as he issues him and Katherine from the room. "Situation... armed assailant in the senator's suite... the assailant is Cassandra Sullivan. The senator and Katherine are secure. Agent on the scene has disarmed the assailant. Request assistance securing assailant!" The senator looks on in shock as he is ushered from the room.


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC, from OOC thread]


			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> The update notices aren't arriving on time. Again
> 
> Bluff (1d20+6=25)



[/sblock]

Cleo tells the guard at the door to call in a false alarm. He looks up at Cleo and Cassandra to get an explanation of what is going on. A look around the room and Katherine and Senator Sullivan have similar curious looks on their face.

Cassandra starts weeping, muttering something about her mother, and looks up at her father with a cascade of hair with a furious look that none of the agents have seen before.

Machete dismisses himself and heads for the parking structure.

[sblock=Cover Girl]
Feel free to tell me how you wish to resolve this situation and explain it to all involved.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

*Scene 4*

Machete loads up into the SUV with Leadfoot, Saint, and Veins.

The traffic is thick, but a few shortcuts by Leadfoot, and the group is on their way. Another phonecall comes in, fielded by Saint: the Annapolis police found the cab abandoned not far from the harbor district.

[sblock=OOC...]
Someone has binoculars as a common item, right?
[/sblock]

The team makes all haste to the pier where Al Liby's boat was listed as being docked. Stopping a safe distance away and peering on with binoculars, the group can see that there is a cabin cruiser fitting the description. Some hands look like they are loading the boat.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 19, 2007)

Cleo glances at the SS man, sizes him up. "Agent, I need to brief the Senator on something that excedes your clearance level. You'll need to step outside and make sure no one enters until I tell you otherwise."


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cleo glances at the SS man, sizes him up. "Agent, I need to brief the Senator on something that excedes your clearance level. You'll need to step outside and make sure no one enters until I tell you otherwise."




The agent looks at the senator for confirmation. The senator nods. The agent makes motions to exit.

[sblock=OOC]
What about Katherine and Cassandra?
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> The team makes all haste to the pier where Al Liby's boat was listed as being docked. Stopping a safe distance away and peering on with binoculars, the group can see that there is a cabin cruiser fitting the description. Some hands look like they are loading the boat.




Machete leaps out of the vehicle, drawing his shotgun.  "C'mon," he says to the others.  "We gotta catch him before he gets away!"

Without waiting, Machete heads down the pier, using cover where possible to conceal his approach.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 19, 2007)

Cleo waits until the agent has left, all the time keeping herself in a position to stop Cassie doing anything _else_ rash.

"Your daughter Cassandra is quite the detective, Senator," she begins. There's respect in her voice. "From the slightest of clues gleaned from a few otherwise insignificant transactions that passed through the books of your daughters' company, she was able to identify and solve a murder. She found it before an entire floor of analysts manged it, but of course she had a better incentive than a ridiculous government salary.

"I'm of course talking about the death of her mother. That paper trail she found leads to the inescapable conclusion that you orchestrated the murder of your own wife, Senator, and that you laundered the payments through Atlantic Consulting along with the rest of your more dubious campaign donations.

"But that's what she was supposed to think. That paper trail you followed, Cassandra, was a carefully crafted fake engineered to bring down your father, and place the blame squarely on you."

[sblock=OOC]I'd like to make a Sense Motive/Innuendo check targeting the Sentor with "Play along or your arse is grass". A Networking/Endorsement and a Bluff/Lie check probably wouldn't be out of place either. [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cleo waits until the agent has left, all the time keeping herself in a position to stop Cassie doing anything _else_ rash.
> 
> "Your daughter Cassandra is quite the detective, Senator," she begins. There's respect in her voice. "From the slightest of clues gleaned from a few otherwise insignificant transactions that passed through the books of your daughters' company, she was able to identify and solve a murder. She found it before an entire floor of analysts manged it, but of course she had a better incentive than a ridiculous government salary.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
You're playing a dangerous, if clever, game... but I'll give you an action point for bravado. You may need it. 

Before we move on, I need to know if you are going to usher Katherine out of the room for this.

And yeah... some skill checks will be needed. We'll start with the Sense Motive/Innuendo check targeting the Sentor and the Bluff/Deception check. After that, I'll have to decide whether networking or impress check is the next direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I think I'll let you pick up an AD and ask what Cleo's gut feeling is about keeping Kathy in the room is.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I think I'll let you pick up an AD and ask what Cleo's gut feeling is about keeping Kathy in the room is.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Redirect to OOC thread...
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 19, 2007)

"Katherine, I know that you must be dying of curiousity, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to call on your forebearance just a _little_ while longer. Your father and sister have something they need to sort out and filling in the details for you _right now_ won't help things, but they'll explain everything to you shortly."


----------



## Psion (Jul 20, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> "Katherine, I know that you must be dying of curiousity, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to call on your forebearance just a _little_ while longer. Your father and sister have something they need to sort out and filling in the details for you _right now_ won't help things, but they'll explain everything to you shortly."




Katherine appears too emotionally numb to care too much or really grip what has transpired. With a little help from a secret service agent, she weakly gets to her feet and makes her way out of the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Make the Bluff/Deception and Sense Motive/Innuendo rolls at your leisure.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gatac (Jul 20, 2007)

Leadfoot considers her options for a second, then revs the engine.

"Everybody out!" she says.


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2007)

As Leadfoot's warning goes out she looks at what it's going to take to negotiate those pylons onto the pier... there's a few obstacles, but it should be doable...

That is, until, a small tour boat saddles up to the dock. A familiar of tourists, bundled in their winter coats, starts to unload right in Bonnie's would-be path.

[sblock=OOC]
Endangered bystanders! (2d12=6)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] I'll be spending an AD on each roll.

Bluff (1d20+6=20) + Action die (1d4=4) + Exploded Action die (1d4=4) + Exploded Action die (1d4=3) = 31

Sense Motive (1d20+7=14) + Action die (1d4=1) = 15 _unless_ my Flawless ability beats a DC of 21 or less, in which case I won't spend that second AD.[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 21, 2007)

Since I can't see us making the DC40+ check to leap the civilians with the car, how close are they?


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2007)

*The Senator's Quarters (The Capitol)*

[sblock=OOC]
Back to the scene at the Capitol
[/sblock]



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> "But that's what she was supposed to think. That paper trail you followed, Cassandra, was a carefully crafted fake engineered to bring down your father, and place the blame squarely on you."




Cassandra looks astonished and embarrassed and is silent for a moment as she contemplates this. "What do you mean... who would do that?"


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Since I can't see us making the DC40+ check to leap the civilians with the car, how close are they?




[sblock=OOC]
100 feet down the pier to the civilians; 100 more feet to the cabin cruiser situated near the end of the pier.

(Damn I wish my CC3 was working... grumble..)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 21, 2007)

"Your father has a lot of enemies because of his position as Chair of Senate Intelligence Committe. It's a position of immense importance... and trust. He holds the fates of countless people and organisations in his hands. Decisions he's made have resulted in life - and death. There are people who hate him for the things he's had done. In a way you can't blame them - even the bad guys have families that they want to protect and would be devastated to see harmed because of what those bad guys have done to entangle them in their mess.

"Of course, if any of them made a move against your father, either pre-emptively or out of revenge, it'd be obvious and there would be an ungodly amount of slaughter in retaliation. But if they can make it look like some domestic thing, the result of the Senator's own foul lusts and carelessness, then they're in the clear and their patsy - a daughter who loved her mother so very much - gets to spend the rest of her life in prison or gets the chair while her twin is left living a life that's empty and devastated."


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2007)

Machete, shotgun at the ready, moves along behind the SUV, using the vehicle to conceal his approach.  Figuring whomever is in the boat will be watching the oncoming SUV and not someone behind the SUV, Machete quickens his pace.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 22, 2007)

[sblock=Drive roll]Drive roll = 14. Added Action Die = 3.[/sblock]

Leadfoot steps on the gas, deftly trying to swing the truck toward the pier.


----------



## Psion (Jul 22, 2007)

*At the Sullivan's Quarters, Washington DC*



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> "Your father has a lot of enemies because of his position as Chair of Senate Intelligence Committe. It's a position of immense importance... and trust. He holds the fates of countless people and organisations in his hands. Decisions he's made have resulted in life - and death. There are people who hate him for the things he's had done. In a way you can't blame them - even the bad guys have families that they want to protect and would be devastated to see harmed because of what those bad guys have done to entangle them in their mess.
> 
> "Of course, if any of them made a move against your father, either pre-emptively or out of revenge, it'd be obvious and there would be an ungodly amount of slaughter in retaliation. But if they can make it look like some domestic thing, the result of the Senator's own foul lusts and carelessness, then they're in the clear and their patsy - a daughter who loved her mother so very much - gets to spend the rest of her life in prison or gets the chair while her twin is left living a life that's empty and devastated."




Cassandra mouth sits agape. Near tears, barely able to talk. "What do you mean? Who would do that. If I've been lead astray, who was responsible for Mom's death?" she says, first looking at Cleo, then the Senator.


----------



## Psion (Jul 22, 2007)

*Annapolis Harbor, Maryland*



			
				Gatac said:
			
		

> [sblock=Drive roll]Drive roll = 14. Added Action Die = 3.[/sblock]
> 
> Leadfoot steps on the gas, deftly trying to swing the truck toward the pier.




Leadfoot deftly negotiates the rampways onto the pier. One of the ramps teeters, threatening to end the escapade early, but the tire slips onto the pier just as the ramp gives way and one end of it drops into the water.

As Leadfoot obscures her identity and issues her demands, the civilians scream in shock and hit the deck as instructed.

Down the pier, on the cabin cruiser, the men loading seem to take notice of what's going on. One of them looks up and starts barking orders in Arabic.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 23, 2007)

"As far as we can tell, it was just an accident. Which in some ways is even more horrific. We're not sure who's behind it yet, either - it may quite possibly be this Shahada terrorist group who've been targeting you, looking to cover all their bases."


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

[sblock=Machete]
*Init*: init (1d20+7=18) 

Machete is going to move into position.  I don't know how far he needs to move before he can see someone, so let me know.

If he has an action left, Machete will fire at the nearest bad guy.


[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 24, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete]
> *Init*: init (1d20+7=18)
> 
> Machete is going to move into position.  I don't know how far he needs to move before he can see someone, so let me know.
> ...




[sblock=Machete]If you are with the SUV, you start 100 feet away. Visual increment for wis 11 is 110 feet, -30 for dusk lighting = 80 ft. They are far enough to inflict a penalty on vision based checks, but they aren't hiding per se. You can see them.

There is some cover on the pier, but it only counts as 1/4 unless you stop for the full round.
[/sblock]

As Machete approaches, he can see two goons move behind crates near the end of the pier. Another joins his companions on the cabin cruiser.

As Machete approaches, Al Liby barks a command, and the goons raise previously hidden guns and open fire.

[sblock=OOC]
Minion attacks (with -2 for range/vision) (1d20-1=14, 1d20-1=3, 1d20-1=13, 1d20-1=6)
[/sblock]

Wood splinters as a rain of bullets arrive, and a scream issues from the frightened bystanders back by the SUV, but Machete avoided the worst of it.

[sblock=OOC, All]
Machete, go ahead and take your shot.

Leadfoot, Veins, Saint, feel free to roll init and declare your action; the villains have acted for the round. I'll make actions for you if you haven't posted by tonight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 24, 2007)

[sblock]And back at the hotel?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

Ignoring bullets as they whiz past, Machete trundles forward, nearing his foes.

[sblock=Machete Round 1]At 100ft, Machete has no chance to hit with anything, so he's going to have to get closer.  Double move I guess to get within 40ft, which gives Machete a much better chance to hit.

BTW, Machete is wearing his armor, so DEF 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: Psion, I'm going to go ahead and post Round 2 so you can move things forward without needing to wait for me.

Next, Machete fires his shotgun at one of the guys crouching on the pier, then moves forward.

[sblock=Machete Round 2]
The following assumes that Machete is 40ft from the two guys on the pier.

*1. Ranged Attack - Shotgun*: ranged attack, -4 for range (1d20+1=7)

I'm going to assume that misses. 2 Ammo remain (Shotgun).

*2. Move*: Machete moves up another 30ft to within 15ft of the mooks hiding behind the crates.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Sullivan's Quarters*



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> "As far as we can tell, it was just an accident. Which in some ways is even more horrific. We're not sure who's behind it yet, either - it may quite possibly be this Shahada terrorist group who've been targeting you, looking to cover all their bases."




Cassandra furrows her brow a bit, and and says "The terrorists kill my mother... just to frame my dad? Then how would have they issued payments from the company?" She is beginning to look somewhere between confused and skeptical.


----------



## Psion (Jul 24, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Ignoring bullets as they whiz past, Machete trundles forward, nearing his foes.
> 
> [sblock=Machete Round 1]At 100ft, Machete has no chance to hit with anything, so he's going to have to get closer.  Double move I guess to get within 40ft, which gives Machete a much better chance to hit.
> 
> BTW, Machete is wearing his armor, so DEF 15.[/sblock]




[sblock=Machete]
I was assuming you single moved up to 70 ft., but that'll work too.

As for round 2... is there some reason you wouldn't move THEN shoot? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 24, 2007)

> Cassandra furrows her brow a bit, and and says "The terrorists kill my mother... just to frame my dad? Then how would have they issued payments from the company?" She is beginning to look somewhere between confused and skeptical.




"No, we don't believe they had anything to do with your mother's death," Cleo explains again. "From what we can tell, the attempt to frame your father was entirely opportunistic. They would have gotten away with infiltrating and altering your accounting records if we hadn't been maintaining a real-time watch on all the financial transactions made by your family since your father authorised a similar action against a terrorist arms supplier a couple of years ago. 

"Until my colleagues capture the members of the terrorist cell you... you've all been troubled by today, we can only conjecture as to their ultimate level of involvement in this case. They don't _appear_ to be clever enough to be behind everything that's happened today."


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete]
> I was assuming you single moved up to 70 ft., but that'll work too.
> 
> As for round 2... is there some reason you wouldn't move THEN shoot?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Not really, but those pathetic rolls, it doesn't really matter now does it  :\ [/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 25, 2007)

Veins dashes off after Machete, unashamedly using him as cover in his approach, as Machete readies his shotgun Veins blasts off a shot, surprising himself with an uncannily accurate shot.
[Sblock=OOC]
Initiative. (1d20+3=19)
Delay and move up behind Machete

2nd round. 
Continues to follow Machete and fires off a shot from his Colt.
Attack roll (1-2/19-20) -1 recoil penalty (factored) (1d20=20)
Spend 1 AD to cause failed damage save (I'm assuming they've only got 1 anyway)
That should render damage irrelevant but just in case.
Damage Roll (1d12=5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to assume that first round, Leadfoot and Saint move up 30 ft behind you two and take cover.
[/sblock]

As Machete and Veins roll forward, Leadfoot and Saint bring up the rear.

The lackeys unleash a volley of fire on the agents as they approach.

[sblock=OOC]
Each lackey lets loose with 2 bursts, one at each agent. Rolling in order of targets
Machete, Veins, Leadfoot, Saint, and assuming 3/4 cover for the last 2:

Lackey shots; -2 on last 4 (1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=15)

Yeah, they suck. Now you know why lackeys never hit in movies... there's 2 errors in there if anyone wants to activate them.
[/sblock]

A rain of bullets causes multiple explosions of splinters around the agents... one uncomfortably close to Saint's face.

The man who appears to be the leader--he looks to match the profile picture for Al Liby--pulls out a shotgun and lets loose on the approaching agents.

[sblock=OOC]
Al Liby takes 2 shots at the agents in the lead, adding 1 action dice to each shot.

Al Liby shotgun, -2 for 1 range increment (1d20+5-2=7, 1d20+5-2=8)

Al Liby action dice (1d8=7, 1d8=2)
= 14 and 10.

To quote Maxwell Smart, "missed it by THAT much."
[/sblock]

More hapless logs on the pier explode in splinters.

Machete and Veins return fire. The lackey being targeted by Machete ducks behind cover just in time, but Veins' shot takes the other lackey on the Pier down.

Saint and Leadfoot fire from their positions.
[sblock=OOC]
Shots by Leadfoot; Saint; 2 range increments (1d20+4-4=3, 1d20+1-4=17)

Looks like Saint scored a palpable hit. Assuming Saint was firing with the Colt 1911A1 due to range:
Saint damage (1d12=11)

A palpable hit indeed...
Minion damage save (1d20+6=13)
[/sblock]

Saint wings one of the minions on the boat and he goes down.

Al Liby and the two remaining minions return fire on the closest targets
[sblock=OOC]
The first minion fires on Veins, the second on Machete
Minion attack rolls (1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=15)
It looks like Veins and Machete have both been hit once.
Machete:
Minion damage (3d6=12)
-11 = 1 point.
Veins:
Minion damage (3d6=11)
Unless I'm missing something on your character sheet, that'll JUST take out your vitality, which should leave you fatigued.

Al Liby's attack with the shotgun
Al Liby shotgun attacks (1d20+5-2=12, 1d20+5-2=7)
He'll drop an action dice on the first:
Al Liby action dice (1d8=7)
For a total of 19; that'll hit machete.

Al Liby shotgun damage (2d12=18)
-11 = 7 points on machete after the armor.

This attack has the Takedown quality and Al Liby has "This... is my boomstick", so Machete is automatically pushed back 5 feet and must make a fortitude save DC22 or become sprawled.
[/sblock]

One rifle shot wings Veins; Machete takes a shotgun blast full in the chest and is hurled back...

[sblock=All]
Machete, make your save.

Then everyone may take their actions for round 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2007)

Machete is thrown back by the shotgun blast.

He gets up, pride hurt more than anything else, and returns fire.

[sblock=Machete Round 3]
*Fort Save*: fort save vs dc 22 (1d20+6=17) - FAILS

*Half Action - Machete gets up from sprawled*

*Half Action - Machete fires at al-Liby*: ranged attack (shotgun) (1d20+5=13) ** This attack has the Takedown quality **
Note: I'm not sure on the range from Machete to al-Liby, but I figure if he doesn't have a range penalty to hit Machete, the converse is likely true.  Feel free to deduct 2 from the above if necessary.

*Damage Roll (if necessary)*: dmg roll (2d12=3) LOL nice rolls   
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete Round 3]
> *Half Action - Machete fires at al-Liby*: ranged attack (shotgun) (1d20+5=13) ** This attack has the Takedown quality **
> Note: I'm not sure on the range from Machete to al-Liby, but I figure if he doesn't have a range penalty to hit Machete, the converse is likely true.  Feel free to deduct 2 from the above if necessary.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Actually, I think I goofed up. 1 single move + 2 single moves = 90' closer, -5ft for knockback = you are within 15'.

Not that it matters; Al Liby's defense is > 13.

Side note/reminder: You did have an action point awarded to you, not that I'd waste it to inflict 3 damage.

Waiting on any other declarations for round 3
[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 26, 2007)

Veins swears as the bullet tears through his jacket, and dashes for cover, returning fire once he feels a little safer.
[sblock=OOC]
Veins spends 1/2 action moving for better cover (assuming there is any) and goes into a crouch (non-adjacent attacks -1 to hit me, 1/2 movement speed).
If he still has time he'll take another shot - presuming I've got no chance against Al-Liby I'll target a minion.
However I can't access Invisible Castle at the moment, if you trust me I roll:
11-2(fatigue)=9 to hit, which I can't see being a hit anyway - but feel free to roll the dice yourself if you don't trust me ;-)
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Veins swears as the bullet tears through his jacket, and dashes for cover, returning fire once he feels a little safer.
> [sblock=OOC]
> Veins spends 1/2 action moving for better cover (assuming there is any) and goes into a crouch (non-adjacent attacks -1 to hit me, 1/2 movement speed).
> If he still has time he'll take another shot - presuming I've got no chance against Al-Liby I'll target a minion.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
If you don't move, you automatically have 1/2 cover and can take a 2nd shot. I'll roll it to move things along.

Veins 2nd attack roll (1d20+1-2=8)

No good, sorry.
[/sblock]

Veins ducks behinds a crate and fires some shots at the minions; both miss.

[sblock=Leadfoot and Saint actions]
Going to go ahead and do actions for Leadfoot and Saint.

Both move up and join you behind cover, and take a single shot
Attack rolls for leadfoot and saint (1d20+4=8, 1d20+1=13)
Saint hits a minion on the boat
Saint damage (1d12=10)
Lackey damage save (1d20+6=23)
Minion shrugs it off.
[/sblock]

Leadfoot and Saint move up and join veins behind a crate. Saint pops up and wings a lackey, but he grits his teeth and returns fire.

[sblock=Map]
(should have already done this)


```
. . . . . . . ^ . .
. . . . . . / . \ .
. . . . . . | . | .
. +-------+ | . | .
. | . t . | | . | .
. | O O . | t . | .
. | . . . | | A | .
. x . . . x +---+ .
. | O . . | . . . .
. | V O . | . . . .
. x S L M x . . . .
```
t = terrorist minion
a = Al Liby
M = Machete
L = Leadfoot
V = Veins
S = Saint

O = crates (1/2 cover)
x = log supports (1/4 cover)
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Minion attack rolls. (1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=19)

One minion fires back at veins and misses; the other fires at Saint and hits.
Minion damage. (AK-47) (3d6=12)
-6 for low profile armor = 5. Takes 5 out of remaining 10 vitality.

Al Liby takes one shot and ducks down as he moves to engage the boat's motor.
Al Liby shotgun attack (1d20+5=18)

He hits machete again.
Al Liby shotgun damage (2d12=11)

No damage, but again, a fort save or be sprawled (DC 15)
[/sblock]

As saint ducks back behind the crate, a bullet hits the corner. Splinter shower him as he turns away wincing.

Al Liby takes one more shot at Machete, hitting, and turns to engage the boat's motor.

[sblock=All]
Your turns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Minion attack rolls. (1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=19)
> 
> One minion fires back at veins and misses; the other fires at Saint and hits.
> ...




Machete shrugs off the shotgun blast and, drawing his trademark blade, charges forward.  Finding the terrorist between himself and al-Liby, Machete smirks.  "Shoulda got out of the way," he murmurs to the terrorist.

[sblock=Machete, Round 4]
First things first, the Fort save...
*Fortitude Save*: fort save vs dc15 (1d20+6=26) - SUCCESS!

Machete draws his, um, machete, and moves to the terrorist at the yacht's edge.  He attacks the terrorist.
*Half Action - Move 30ft*
*Half Action - Special Attack (Grapple)*: Machete is going to use his Battering Blows feat, using his Machete as the weapon.  This is an opposed Athletics/Str check:  opposed athletics/str check (1d20+8=23) 
Note: For some reason, I didn't have the Battering Blows feat listed on my online character sheet, so I've edited it.
*Damage Rolls - If Necessary*: damage roll (battering blows) - includes bonus for darting weapon feat (1d8+2=10, 1d6+2=5, 1d6+2=8) 

I don't have my book with me at work, so if that's not how the Battering Blows thing works, I'll fix it later on today.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2007)

(action revised, see below)


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Machete]
> If you are referring to that "+" sign that I used to make the corner of the boat, that's not a terrorist. Al-Liby and one minion are on the boat; one minion is on the pier behind crates.
> 
> Did you want to go straight for Al-Liby?
> ...


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]The machete does 1d8+2; my unarmed dmg is 1d6+2, which I get twice since I have Darting Weapon.
> 
> Yeah, I'll go for al-Liby if there's no terrorist in the way.[/sblock]




[sblock=Machete]
You get the weapon's damage twice, not your unarmed damage twice:



			
				The Book said:
			
		

> With success, you inflict your standard unarmed damage, followed by the weapon’s standard damage. If you also possess the Darting Weapon feat, you inflict the weapon’s damage a second time.




I'll nix the above and add results for Al-Liby presently.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2007)

*Revised post...*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Machete shrugs off the shotgun blast and, drawing his trademark blade, charges forward.  Finding the terrorist between himself and al-Liby, Machete smirks.  "Shoulda got out of the way," he murmurs to the terrorist.
> 
> Rev: Machete attacks Al-Liby
> 
> ...




[sblock=Machete]
Al-Liby's Athletics:
Al-Liby athletics roll (1d20+7=20)
Al Liby succeeds.

23 points... he's injured, but not down.
[/sblock]

Machete piles into Al-Liby slashes him. Al-Liby reels back, bloodied, but still standing

[sblock=Map]

```
. . . . . . . ^ . .
. . . . . . / . \ .
. . . . . . | . | .
. +-------+ | . | .
. | . t . | | . | .
. | O O . | t . | .
. | . . . | |M/A| .
. x . . . x +---+ .
. | O . . | . . . .
. | V O . | . . . .
. x S L . x . . . .
```
t = terrorist minion
A = Al Liby
M = Machete
L = Leadfoot
V = Veins
S = Saint

O = crates (1/2 cover)
x = log supports (1/4 cover)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=Machette]Cut off his 'nads![/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2007)

Machete glowers at al-Liby.  "Why don't you just give up now... before the hurting really starts?"

[sblock=Machete Round 5]
Machete will try an Intimidate/Domination check to instill fear in al-Liby.  This is a secret check; Machete has a +8 to this.

If al-Liby doesn't surrender, Machete goes to work on him.  In that case, Machete uses Darting Weapon to gain a _final attack_.
*Half-Action - Melee Attack (machete)*: melee attack (machete) (1d20+5=15) 
*Half-Action - Melee Attack (machete)*: melee attack (machete) (1d20+5=8) 
*Final Attack - Melee Attack (machete)*: melee attack (machete) (1d20+5=17) 

If any of those hit...
*Damage Roll*: 1d8+2=10
*Damage Roll*: 1d8+2=3 
Note: all of these attacks have the AP[3], BLD, and Ken[4] qualities.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock]
Awright... nobody posted any new actions. I'll finish out actions for the other PCs.

Saint and Veins take shots at the remaining terrorist minions...
Attack rolls for Saint and Veins (1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=13, 1d20-2=4, 1d20-2=8)

Saint hits. Presume expends an action dice as this is the last battle. 1 minion down.

Veins misses.

Leadfoot comes out from behind cover and charges the last minion, kicking him.
Leadfoot attacks (1d20+4=19) 
Damage
Leadfoot attacks (1d20+4=19) 
Somehow, the minion is still there.
[/sblock]

Saint and leadfoot make a last desperate ditch against the minion behind the crates; Saint takes him out.

With that, Leadfoot rushes out and kicks the last minion in the gut, but he holds his ground.

[sblock=OOC]
The last minion moves into the boat, doing autofire on Leadfoot

Minion autofire attack (x3) (1d20+1-3=18, 1d20+1-3=0, 1d20+1-3=7)

One hit, then an error... anyone may activate it.

Al-Liby's turn... Machete's not the only one that knows battering blows.

Al Liby vs. Machete, athletics. (1d20+7=11, 1d20+8=27)

Aw, rats. Machete prevents Al Liby from returning the favor
[/sblock]

The minion struck by Leadfoot scampers back into the boat and unloads on leadfoot... but the shots go wild.

Bloodied, Al-Liby goes to grab Machete and batter him with his shotgun, but Machete shoves him back and foils his attack.

[sblock=OOC]
NOW we can resolve Machete, etc.

The 17 will hit; 3 is enough to take him down.

Leadfoot will move forward 5' and double kick
Leadfoot attacks (1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=11) 
Er, you have action dice, right? This is it. Let's drop 2 dice on each attack.
Leadfoot action dice (1d4=2, 1d4=1, 1d4=1, 1d4=1) 
Crappy, but good enough.

Leadfoot damage; minion save (x2) (1d6+6=10, 1d20+6=20, 1d6+6=10, 1d20+6=21)

He's outa there.
[/sblock]

Machete takes the momentary opening to harry Al Liby with few slashes, and then lands the final one, putting him down.

Leadfoot jumps down into the boat, and finishes off the last terrorist in a flurry of kicks.

*Minutes Later*

The sound of sirens approaching worries the agents, until they see agent Haggard coming down the dock and handling the situation with the locals. After the locals start ushering the bystanders off, Haggard arrives, and gives the agents a withdrawl protocol from Firefox.

"Looks like it's over folks," he says, walking up to all Al Liby and flipping him over. Al Liby seems to be breathing shallowly. "Seems like we've even got a live one."


----------



## Gatac (Jul 28, 2007)

Leadfoot gives the downed minion another kick in the ribs. She surveils the carnage - lots of noise, but no civilians hurt. Oh, and she didn't have to kill the SUV. That's a plus.

"Well, that was fun...in a terrible, sick, not-at-all fun way." She gives the squirming minion another look. "Perhaps you'd like to reconsider your choice o' career."


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

*Epilogue*

Following the events of this session:

Cassandra becomes despondent, believing herself to have been misled into unspeakable actions. Given the situation, Sullivan is unable to put Cassandra into legal trouble, but he manages to get her committed to a mental institution at the request of some well paid psychiatrists, ensuring that people never fully believe things coming from Cassandra. Sullivan plays the whole event for sympathy in the media.

Then, of course, he gets implicated in money laundering scandal. Katrine Iseman pulls out some notes she's been keeping and plays Sullivan's sordid story for all it's worth, earning a healthy promotion at GNN.

Estella Medina goes on to work for other magnates in the northeast, until she wins the PowerBall lottery and retires comfortably.

Poacher (the cyclist) recovers, moves back to Arizona, where he goes back to doing small time wetwork. But he swears to himself, if he ever sees a certain blade-wielding Latino again, it will be the last time.

And five mysterious secret service agents fade into the woodwork, ready to face the next covert threat to the world.

*THE END*​


----------

